# If You Dare...Revised



## JabbaJawz

Lookie Here you Pain in the Arses! 

I think I caught them all.  Some that were near the beginning I couldn't see, and was unable to include.


----------



## Mayhem

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *Lookie Here you Pain in the Arses!
> 
> I think I caught them all.  Some that were near the beginning I couldn't see, and was unable to include. *


 Good Job...


----------



## Elle

AWWW!  And who are you trying to score brownie points with??


----------



## nomoney

Good job; I might actually let you put my pic on that....I'll think about it


----------



## CMC122

Great job PF!


----------



## Kain99

That is awesome!  Great work!


----------



## dems4me

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *Lookie Here you Pain in the Arses!
> 
> I think I caught them all.  Some that were near the beginning I couldn't see, and was unable to include. *




 

flowers for you!!!!  


Wench - you owe me 17 posts


NM - I too may consider putting my pick in here :shrug:


----------



## Ponytail




----------



## Nickel

I don't like my pic :sad:


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *I don't like my pic :sad: *


You look great!   
I don't like mine either.


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *I don't like my pic :sad: *


Didn't you post like 4 of em'?


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Didn't you post like 400 of em'? *


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by K_Jo _
> *I don't like mine either.   *



Ya'll are the ones who posted 'em...I just drug them over.


----------



## rhumbpunch

Great Job PF!

An observation...

If this thread is to avoid the same path as the original, are you going to implement any guidelines about posting your mug?


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by rhumbpunch _
> *If this thread is to avoid the same path as the original, are you going to implement any guidelines about posting your mug? *



Nah...they'll do whatever they want anyway.    Nothing ever stays on topic.


----------



## FromTexas

Eeeep! I thought that thread had died.   





Nice work, PF.  I wonder how I will hide from that now.


----------



## K_Jo

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *Ya'll are the ones who posted 'em...I just drug them over. *


And you did a fine job!


----------



## Mayhem

Anybody else notice you can't click on Pfgals picture...mmhmm seems suspicious.


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Didn't you post like 4 of em'? *


 Umm yeah...I foresaw that PF would start a thread, posting all the pics in the same place.  I was giving her options


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *Umm yeah...I foresaw that PF would start a thread, posting all the pics in the same place.  I was giving her options  *



I can change your pic if you want...I just picked that one b/c it was the only one that was close enough to really 'see' ya.


----------



## tlatchaw

Hmmmm.  Didn't see any PFgal pics in that list.


----------



## cmdrfunk

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Me est pulchra.


----------



## Mayhem

> _Originally posted by Mayhem _
> *Anybody else notice you can't click on Pfgals picture...mmhmm seems suspicious. *


 Anybody notice this comment was ignored now im even more suspicious...


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *I can change your pic if you want...I just picked that one b/c it was the only one that was close enough to really 'see' ya.   *


  I have a really good one at home that's close up. :shrug:


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by tlatchaw _
> *Hmmmm.  Didn't see any PFgal pics in that list. *



I was there...


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by Mayhem _
> *Anybody notice this comment was ignored now im even more suspicious... *



Are you implying that I'm an MPD...you've met me for goodness sake!  Check back in 5...I'll fix it.


----------



## Mayhem

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *Are you implying that I'm an MPD...you've met me for goodness sake!  Check back in 5...I'll fix it. *


 Nope thats not what I meant... I just wanted some attention from ya


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *Are you implying that I'm an MPD*



  All this time I never knew!


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by Mayhem _
> *Nope thats not what I meant... I just wanted some attention from ya  *


 She might still be ticked that you didn't show up at Catamarans


----------



## Mayhem

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *She might still be ticked that you didn't show up at Catamarans  *


 Well I was at Tiki's waiting to be taken advantage of in my state of being. I figured that's where people were but noooo. I had started early that day hehe...


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by Mayhem _
> *Nope thats not what I meant... I just wanted some attention from ya  *



..as if you're lacking in that department!


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *  All this time I never knew! *


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> * I have a really good one at home that's close up. :shrug: *



PMer...


----------



## Mayhem

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *..as if you're lacking in that department!  *


   

Anybody notice im on the top of the list now.....hehe.


----------



## Pinhead

*My pic:*


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by Mayhem _
> *Well I was at Tiki's ....*



I was at Tiki that night, and I didn't see you there.


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *I was at Tiki that night, and I didn't see you there. *



He was passed out on the floor.  Did you look there?


----------



## Mayhem

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *I was at Tiki that night, and I didn't see you there. *


 Nickel has a picture of there... so


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by Mayhem _
> *Well I was at Tiki's waiting to be taken advantage of in my state of being. I figured that's where people were but noooo. I had started early that day hehe... *


 I told you we were going to Catamaran's...you just sat there with that goofy grin on your face and your full cup (that you didn't even take a sip of the whole time I was sitting next to you), and waved goodbye.


----------



## Mayhem

I apologize for not getting to see anyone that night  and not following nickel and dustin to catamarans...

I can make up for it


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by Mayhem _
> *I apologize for not getting to see anyone that night  and not letting nickel and dustin carry me to catamarans...
> 
> I can make up for it  *


----------



## Mayhem

Yeah thats what I meant haha


----------



## rhumbpunch

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *Nah...they'll do whatever they want anyway.    Nothing ever stays on topic.   *



You are correct? Almost fifty posts in what, about an hour. Start a pool to see if this one can get to the 1000 post mark as the original.


----------



## Tonio

> _Originally posted by Mayhem _
> *Well I was at Tiki's waiting to be taken advantage of in my state of being. *



Isn't a drunken hookup a good way of stumbling into motherhood or a paternity suit, depending on your gender?


----------



## dems4me

> _Originally posted by Tonio _
> *Isn't a drunken hookup a good way of stumbling into motherhood or a paternity suit, depending on your gender? *




 and an std


----------



## Mayhem

but it was pfgal :shrug:


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



:bustagut:  That is so how I pictured cmdrfunk to look.


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by Mayhem _
> *but it was pfgal :shrug: *


 She was at Catamaran's with Sausage Boy, waiting to be rescued by you. :sad:


----------



## Mayhem

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *She was at Catamaran's with Sausage Boy, waiting to be rescued by you. :sad: *


 Awww I could have been her super hero..damn it


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *:bustagut:  That is so how I pictured cmdrfunk to look.  *



 Mr. "Punch the Pregnant Girl in the Stomach" Himself.


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by Mayhem _
> *Awww I could have been her super hero..damn it  *


 Next time :shrug:


----------



## Mayhem

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *Next time :shrug: *


 Sounds like a plan...


----------



## BuddyLee

Now that the pics are up, who looks like the forum serial killer? 

PF looks like she's killin' that baby or something. 

However, my vote goes to NewNickName.  He just looks like he's hiding something.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *Next time :shrug: *



Speaking of next time....

When is our night-o-fun?


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Speaking of next time....
> 
> When is our night-o-fun? *




Hey BL.....where's Janey?? I swear I think she was working Friday, do you know? I think it was her anyhow.


----------



## BuddyLee

Dayum!  When do I meet Pixie?


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *Hey BL.....where's Janey?? I swear I think she was working Friday, do you know? I think it was her anyhow. *



I think Janey is off today but I could be wrong.  Haven't heard anything from her today.  I think she was working last Friday though.


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Speaking of next time....
> 
> When is our night-o-fun? *


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *I think Janey is off today but I could be wrong.  Haven't heard anything from her today.  I think she was working last Friday though.  *



Only asking 'cause I stopped in there and talked to my aunt that I said worked with you guys and the boy was in the little food court thingie acting up.  i swear it was her after seeing that pic.  Just wondering...thanks though  Bet 'cha she'll remember his bad little azz if that was her.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *Only asking 'cause I stopped in there and talked to my aunt that I said worked with you guys and the boy was in the little food court thingie acting up.  i swear it was her after seeing that pic.  Just wondering...thanks though  Bet 'cha she'll remember his bad little azz if that was her. *



Most likely it was.  Too bad I wasn't there to meet you.


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Most likely it was.  Too bad I wasn't there to meet you. *




 Its funny b/c every time I stop in to see her, which is often, I look around for young guys working, wondering which is you.  Im such a tard.  Should I just have them page buddy lee next time I come in


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> * Its funny b/c every time I stop in to see her, which is often, I look around for young guys working, wondering which is you.  Im such a tard.  Should I just have them page buddy lee next time I come in  *



Sure, why not.


----------



## Tonio

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Dayum!  When do I meet Pixie? *



Jeez, Buddy, you sound like you're playing "Which Forumite Would You Do"!


----------



## BuddyLee

I love that shirt I have on.

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=4853599&uid=2453968&members=1


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Tonio _
> *Jeez, Buddy, you sound like you're playing "Which Forumite Would You Do"! *



You mean were not?


----------



## Wenchy

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> * Its funny b/c every time I stop in to see her, which is often, I look around for young guys working, wondering which is you.  Im such a tard.  Should I just have them page buddy lee next time I come in  *



More fun stalking him.  When you find him just hand him the package of Boo-berries you have in your cart.  Trust me, the result will make your month, if not your year.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Wenchy _
> *More fun stalking him.  When you find him just hand him the package of Boo-berries you have in your cart.  Trust me, the result will make your month, if not your year. *



That is if we sold Boo Berries.  We only sell Count Chocula.


----------



## Tonio

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *You mean were not? *





Buddy to female customer at SFW: "Nice melons."


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Tonio _
> *
> 
> Buddy to female customer at SFW: "Nice melons." *



The best part about working in a grocery store, the girls.


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by Wenchy _
> *More fun stalking him.  When you find him just hand him the package of Boo-berries you have in your cart.  Trust me, the result will make your month, if not your year. *



I am not stalking him 
Just because I picked the lint from his dryer once doesnt mean Im a stalker. Gosh.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *I am not stalking him
> Just because I picked the lint from his dryer once doesnt mean Im a stalker. Gosh. *



That is where my precious lint went!  I had a unique baby blue fuzz ball in there damn it.


----------



## Tonio

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *Just because I cornered him near the beef and pork section and whispered, "I like your meat" doesn't mean I'm a stalker.
> 
> Then he picked up a chicken roaster, eyed me up and down, and said, "I don't know whether I like legs or breasts better."*


----------



## HollowSoul

we have ALOT OF HOTTIES among us fellas


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *That is where my precious lint went!  I had a unique baby blue fuzz ball in there damn it. *




well, it smelled good :shrug:


----------



## ememdee19

Where's my pic, PF?


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *Where's my pic, PF? *



For real, she didn't post one of me either and I'm her own flesh and blood


----------



## workin hard

I made a list


----------



## justhangn

*Awesome job PFGAL!*


----------



## ememdee19

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *For real, she didn't post one of me either and I'm her own flesh and blood *



Little huzzy!


Here's mine _again_, PF.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *Little huzzy!
> 
> 
> Here's mine again, PF.  *



Is that really you?  You look like scary spice but a lot more hotter.


----------



## ememdee19

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Is that really you?  You look like scary spice but a lot more hotter.   *


----------



## HollowSoul

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> * *


 i bet you hate life on a windy day


----------



## ememdee19

> _Originally posted by HollowSoul _
> *i bet you hate life on a windy day *


Nah, it just makes my bush a little bigger.


----------



## HollowSoul

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *Nah, it just makes my bush a little bigger. *


 nuttn wrong with a big bush


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by cmdrfunk _
> *Me est pulchra. *


   I have no idea what that says, but I'm assuming it ain't good.  Don't be mad.  I thought that you were GREAT in "3rd Rock from the Sun".


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Speaking of next time....
> 
> When is our night-o-fun? *


 When you turn 21? :shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *I have no idea what that says, but I'm assuming it ain't good.  Don't be mad.  I thought that you were GREAT in "3rd Rock from the Sun".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 heee heee


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by Mayhem _
> *Awww I could have been her super hero..damn it  *



 You big


----------



## JOYRIDE3

here is a pic of me for your website

nice to see the faces behind the chatters


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by HollowSoul _
> *  we have ALOT OF HOTTIES among us fellas *


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> * You big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Would you check your PM please, Ms Thang?


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *Where's my pic, PF? *



You never sent me one!


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *For real, she didn't post one of me either and I'm her own flesh and blood *



Dingbat!! I'm not just posting people's random pics...I only drug the ones over that ppl had already posted.  I'm not getting my tail beat for posting someone's picture who'd rather it not be there.


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *Little huzzy!
> 
> 
> Here's mine again, PF.  *



DORK!!  Send me one of the 'real' you and I'll post it...or shall I just dig out a yearbook and make my own scan?


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Would you check your PM please, Ms Thang?  *



I'm on it...


----------



## Kain99

*Just an observation:*  Notice how PFGal logs on and even though she calls people Dingbats and Dorks she responds to each and every post directed at her when she was gone. 

She is such a sweet heart!


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Just an observation:  Notice how PFGal logs on and even though she calls people Dingbats and Dorks she responds to each and every post directed at her when she was gone.
> 
> She is such a sweet heart!  *


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *When you turn 21? :shrug: *



Deal.  We shall have a forum outing my 21st b-day which lands on a Thursday.  Or I could have a whole week of drunken fun and do it on Friday or Saturday.:drunk:


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by JOYRIDE3 _
> *here is a pic of me for your website
> 
> nice to see the faces behind the chatters *



Hello pretty momma :elvisimpersonation:


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Deal.  We shall have a forum outing my 21st b-day which lands on a Thursday.  Or I could have a whole week of drunken fun and do it on Friday or Saturday.:drunk: *


 I'm too old to be going out on a Thursday and going in to work on a Friday.  I mean, we could all do drinks or whatever, or we could _do the damn thing_ the way it's supposed to be done on a weekend.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Hello pretty momma :elvisimpersonation: *


 Copied and emailed to Janey..........


----------



## JOYRIDE3

OH GOD! Did i break up a good couple.. Naaa I have a boyfreind. But ty Buddy


----------



## ememdee19

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *DORK!!  Send me one of the 'real' you and I'll post it...or shall I just dig out a yearbook and make my own scan?   *



HECK NO!  

If ya did that I'd def. have to make a stop in MD before we get to SC to  you!!  Promise I'll be good from now on!


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by JOYRIDE3 _
> *OH GOD! Did i break up a good couple.. Naaa I have a boyfreind. But ty Buddy *



I just said "hello" and called you a "pretty momma" I never asked you out.  Can't a guy be courteous.:shrug:


----------



## JOYRIDE3

That was in response to this post 
quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by BuddyLee 
Hello pretty momma :elvisimpersonation: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Copied and emailed to Janey..........


----------



## ememdee19

> _Originally posted by JOYRIDE3 _
> *That was in response to this post
> quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally posted by BuddyLee
> Hello pretty momma :elvisimpersonation:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Copied and emailed to Janey.......... *


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> * *



 :shrug:


----------



## JOYRIDE3

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *Copied and emailed to Janey.......... *



Not sure but looked like you might be dating janey i dont know...


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by JOYRIDE3 _
> *That was in response to this post
> quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally posted by BuddyLee
> Hello pretty momma :elvisimpersonation:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Copied and emailed to Janey.......... *




I understood your reponce, BL is just a bit slow........

I was just pulling his chain anyway.


----------



## Nickel

> _Originally posted by JOYRIDE3 _
> *Not sure but looked like you might be dating janey i dont know... *


 Nah, he's just bangin' her


----------



## JOYRIDE3

ahhh okay i was wondering.. dont wanna stir up anything here.. Ive seen what they can do...


----------



## ememdee19

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *Nah, he's just bangin' her  *



:snort:


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by JOYRIDE3 _
> *Not sure but looked like you might be dating janey i dont know... *



:durhard:  I can't make a compliment?


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *heee heee   *



Harry


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *Nah, he's just bangin' her  *



Ha!  :ChrisMathewslaugh:


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Nickel _
> *Nah, he's just bangin' her  *




  SHhhhhhhh.........she told BL it was a flavored  when he inquired about the taste.


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *:durhard:  I can't make a compliment?   *


----------



## Ponytail

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *:durhard:  I can't make a compliment?   *


 http://wavcentral.com/cgi-bin/log/l...65.24.81.11/sounds/televis/3rdRock/women.mp3


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *:durhard:  I can't make a compliment?   *



Sure you can.........watch........


PFgal........you are just as fine as frog hair.


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *PFgal........you are just as fine as frog hair.  *


----------



## ememdee19

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *  *



I know this is  but did you sell your house and find a new one yet?


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *I know this is  but did you sell your house and find a new one yet? *



Our house is under contract and we're on the hunt for a new home of our own!  Looking at a couple more tomorrow...


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *Our house is under contract and we're on the hunt for a new home of our own!  Looking at a couple more tomorrow...
> 
> *



There's one down my way.


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *There's one down my way. *


 In Ridge?


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by mainman _
> *In Ridge?  *



 That's badgirl's territory and let's keep it hers.  

I'm considered Lexington Park.


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *I'm considered Lexington Park. *



I can't go there...not down with the schools in that area.


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *I can't go there...not down with the schools in that area.  *



Yea I hear that.  I've heard Spring Ridge is pretty crappy and let's not even discuss Ghetto Mills.


----------



## Shutterbug

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *I can't go there...not down with the schools in that area.  *



Don't know if you are interested in the Leonardtown area, but Leonardtown isn't that bad. The schools are pretty good, I hear.


----------



## Kain99

Leonardtown High has a bad rap now since the county re-districted to get some of the bad apples out of the ghetto.  Go North way, North!  At this point, this area is the only district with decent schools.


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Yea I hear that.  I've heard Spring Ridge is pretty crappy and let's not even discuss Ghetto Mills. *



 what is wrong with Great Mills HS????


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> * what is wrong with Great Mills HS???? *



I shouldn't say because this is not the basis of this thread.


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *I shouldn't say because this is not the basis of this thread. *



:shrug: I came out of it okay, granted I only went the last 3 years.....but still, I made it to college


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *:shrug: I came out of it okay, granted I only went the last 3 years.....but still, I made it to college *



How many bullets whizzed past your head in those three years?


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *How many bullets whizzed past your head in those three years? *



gee, how 3rd grade is that comment?


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *gee, how 3rd grade is that comment? *



I don't know, why don't you come back to me after you've explained these threads. 

http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30565

http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30564


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *I don't know, why don't you come back to me after you've explained these threads.
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30565
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30564 *



umm....thought they were self-explanatory, chief


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *umm....thought they were self-explanatory, chief  *



And I rest my case.


----------



## SmallTown

_September 5, 2001:  Great Mills, MD
An eight-inch pipe bomb was found by a teacher in a trash can near an entrance to a high school around 2:20p.m., just minutes after school dismissed for the day.  The homemade device was made of metal pipe and was defused by bomb squad technicians after students in after-school activities were evacuated.  According to reports, the teacher found the device, brought the bomb into the school, and showed it to a school resource officer (county deputy). _

Wasn't that when you were there, janey?  Of course, it could have been another school in the area since it doesn't specify.

Love the brilliance of that teacher!


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *September 5, 2001:  Great Mills, MD
> An eight-inch pipe bomb was found by a teacher in a trash can near an entrance to a high school around 2:20p.m., just minutes after school dismissed for the day.  The homemade device was made of metal pipe and was defused by bomb squad technicians after students in after-school activities were evacuated.  According to reports, the teacher found the device, brought the bomb into the school, and showed it to a school resource officer (county deputy).
> 
> Wasn't that when you were there, janey?  Of course, it could have been another school in the area since it doesn't specify.
> 
> Love the brilliance of that teacher!  *



On Sept 5, 2001.....I was definitely in class somewhere at FROSTBURG


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *On Sept 5, 2001.....I was definitely in class somewhere at FROSTBURG *



Good thing you were away at this incident.  What about the others?


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *On Sept 5, 2001.....I was definitely in class somewhere at FROSTBURG *



my bad, I thought you were starting your junior year. Oh well, carry on


----------



## janey83

awe....my parents just got in from Jersey and brought me back a hoodie that says "Jersey Girl" and a rubber ducky that says "#1 kid"............


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *awe....my parents just got in from Jersey and brought me back a hoodie that says "Jersey Girl" and a rubber ducky that says "#1 kid"............ *



awww


----------



## BuddyLee

http://realestate.yahoo.com/re/neighborhood/search.html?csz=Great Mills,MD

Total Crime Index         Great Mills 4.6     National Average 3.47 

Personal Crime Index   Great Mills 5.0    National Average 3.40


----------



## ememdee19

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *Our house is under contract and we're on the hunt for a new home of our own!  Looking at a couple more tomorrow...
> 
> *



Awesome! 

Pick one up for me while you're out, wouldja?


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *
> 
> http://realestate.yahoo.com/re/neighborhood/search.html?csz=Great Mills,MD
> 
> Total Crime Index         Great Mills 4.6     National Average 3.47
> 
> Personal Crime Index   Great Mills 5.0    National Average 3.40 *



says the boy who is St. Mary's "born & raised" 










btw, you did way too much research for that post


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *says the boy who is St. Mary's "born & raised"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, you did way too much research for that post *



Born and raised in St. Mary's, not Ghetto mills.  I merely went to one site, is that too much research for you to handle?


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Born and raised in St. Mary's, not Ghetto mills.  I merely went to one site, is that too much research for you to handle? *



okay, mr. "I live near Ridge but I tell everyone it's Lexington Park"


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *awww  *



yup, that's exactly what I said...and plus my grandmother sent them home with one of those knick-knack tea sets w/ a sewing theme......everything I own that has to do with teasets, she sends me...


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *okay, mr. "I live near Ridge but I tell everyone it's Lexington Park" *



I can't help it that I speak the truth.  Obviously you cannot handle the truth.


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *okay, mr. "I live near Ridge but I tell everyone it's Lexington Park" *



which is actually the first time I've heard someone push the notion that they are from lexington park.


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *I can't help it that I speak the truth.  Obviously you cannot handle the truth. *



whatever, I don't live in the ghetto......it doesn't matter, I'll just move to Boston in 2 years anyway


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *which is actually the first time I've heard someone push the notion that they are from lexington park. *



Either is not prime to live in for my preferences.  However, that is what our address reads 'Lexington Park'.


----------



## ememdee19

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *How many bullets whizzed past your head in those three years? *


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *whatever, I don't live in the ghetto......it doesn't matter, I'll just move to Boston in 2 years anyway *



Would you go out and walk the streets of Great Mills rd.?

Moving to Boston, eh?  How's come I never heard of this?  Are you turning democratic on me?


----------



## ememdee19

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *September 5, 2001:  Great Mills, MD
> An eight-inch pipe bomb was found by a teacher in a trash can near an entrance to a high school around 2:20p.m., just minutes after school dismissed for the day.  The homemade device was made of metal pipe and was defused by bomb squad technicians after students in after-school activities were evacuated.  According to reports, the teacher found the device, brought the bomb into the school, and showed it to a school resource officer (county deputy).
> 
> Wasn't that when you were there, janey?  Of course, it could have been another school in the area since it doesn't specify.
> 
> Love the brilliance of that teacher!  *



At least we know they're smart enough to build bombs.


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Would you go out and walk the streets of Great Mills rd.?
> 
> Moving to Boston, eh?  How's come I never heard of this?  Are you turning democratic on me? *



I thought part of great mills road was in lexington park?  I never understood how the lines worked around there


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Would you go out and walk the streets of Great Mills rd.?
> 
> Moving to Boston, eh?  How's come I never heard of this?  Are you turning democratic on me? *



I def. wouldn't walk those streets...but I walk around my neighborhood..........


yup, I just might move up there........


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *I thought part of great mills road was in lexington park?  I never understood how the lines worked around there *



Beats me.  Why would they call it Great Mills rd.?  Why would they put a high school on that road by the name of Great Mills high? :shrug:


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *I def. wouldn't walk those streets...but I walk around my neighborhood..........*



Ghetto enough for me.  If your not willing to walk the streets it's ghetto by my standards.  Probably very mildly ghetto compared to many other areas though.


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Ghetto enough for me.  If your not willing to walk the streets it's ghetto by my standards.  Probably very mildly ghetto compared to many other areas though. *



I see....and how would you feel if I was willing to walk that stretch of road??


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *I see....and how would you feel if I was willing to walk that stretch of road?? *



Be my guest.  You can do anything you want.


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *Be my guest.  You can do anything you want *



you wouldn't be worried that something would happen to me?


----------



## BuddyLee

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *you wouldn't be worried that something would happen to me? *



Well according to you it's not ghetto so I should have nothing to worry about.


----------



## janey83

to PFgal -- can we send you diff pics or additional ones to use on the gallery page?


----------



## aps45819

Me at the Turk Ridge overlook on the Skyline Drive.


----------



## Vince

Nice bike aps.Honda?  What year, etc.?


----------



## aps45819

Thanks, 2004 Handa Shadow Spirit 1100. Same model and color that Pete got, with exhaust, saddle and tool bags, Iron Horse tank bib, Kuryakyn foot pegs w/stirrups, windshield and luggage rack.


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *to PFgal -- can we send you diff pics or additional ones to use on the gallery page? *



Indeed!


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *Indeed! *



Hey chicky, check your email.


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *Indeed! *


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by aps45819 _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at the Turk Ridge overlook on the Skyline Drive. *



I can't view them.


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *I can't view them.  *


 That's because it's porn.


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *That's because it's porn.   *



 Why am I not surprised.


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> * Why am I not surprised.   *


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> * *



Hey that's a great picture of you on the website


----------



## workin hard

There are new pictures on there this morning.


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *Hey that's a great picture of you on the website *


 Thanks!  Yours too!


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *There are new pictures on there this morning. *




I still think she should have put the one of you nakkkkked up


----------



## fishn guy

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *I still think she should have put the one of you nakkkkked up *


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by fishn guy _
> *  *




See WH...Fishin guy wants to see the twins 
We really do have some hotties on the bored....


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *I still think she should have put the one of you nakkkkked up *



Maybe you and I should just post that picture of us that we took that night that when we .    Whatcha think?


----------



## nomoney

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *Maybe you and I should just post that picture of us that we took that night that when we .    Whatcha think? *




hussies


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *We really do have some hotties on the bored.... *


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by nomoney _
> *hussies *



You're just jealous.


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *Maybe you and I should just post that picture of us that we took that night that when we .    Whatcha think? *



 No way, besides, all they would see of me is the backside


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed, I didn't realize you got another piercing...very complementary...


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *RoseRed, I didn't realize you got another piercing...very complementary... *


 TY


----------



## Wenchy

*BUMP!*

So everyone can again admire the beautiful job PFgal did with the pics...

Maybe someone else will take "The Dare" too.  

What do we have to do to get Jazz in here?


----------



## Elle

*Re: BUMP!*



> _Originally posted by Wenchy _
> *What do we have to do to get Jazz in here? *



That may take an act of God!


----------



## dems4me

I've been thinking about putting my picture up there but my color scanner is broke and I need to remove a guy that is standing in the picture with me because I wouldn't want any problems of him unconsentually floating around the internet so I would need a crop job too... can I mail the picture to someone to scan in and cut him out???? :shrug:






I can throw in some flowers!!!!  

Actually, TWL? Tigg? Can y'all help with this?


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by dems4me _
> *I've been thinking about putting my picture up there but my color scanner is broke and I need to remove a guy that is standing in the picture with me because I wouldn't want any problems of him unconsentually floating around the internet so I would need a crop job too... can I mail the picture to someone to scan in and cut him out???? :shrug: *



meheard he'd thank you too


----------



## Wenchy

*Re: Re: BUMP!*



> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *That may take an act of God! *



No s###, but maybe if we pester and bother her relentlessly she will at least post a pic equivalent to lovely RR's!


----------



## Elle

*Re: Re: Re: BUMP!*



> _Originally posted by Wenchy _
> *No s###, but maybe if we pester and bother her relentlessly she will at least post a pic equivalent to lovely RR's! *



Or someone could sneak a camera into the next secret meeting:shrug:


----------



## dems4me

> _Originally posted by crabcake _
> *meheard he'd thank you too  *


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: BUMP!*



> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *That may take an act of God! *


Leave Pete out of this.   lol


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by dems4me _
> *can I mail the picture to someone to scan in and cut him out???? :shrug:*



  Don't look at me!  *gak*


----------



## HollowSoul

i see now that i should have submitted a pic of me on stage


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *I still think she should have put the one of you nakkkkked up *



I just saw this :dur:
BTW nobody needs to see that...


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *BTW nobody needs to see that... *




Needs and wants are two different things. :shrug:


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *I just saw this :dur:
> BTW nobody needs to see that... *




yea i did this like first thing this morning


----------



## KaZamm1061

Humm im trying to get a visual of this naked pic thats floating around.. PFGal should post.... Sound's interesting.


----------



## cmdrfunk

> *Originally posted by BuddyLee
> How many bullets whizzed past your head in those three years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by janey83
> gee, how 3rd grade is that comment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he didn't "whiz" on your hand.
> 
> *looks at Mayhem**


----------



## SmallTown

We know who the favorites are around here, getting more than one picture on the site. 

 

damn janey looks young. In some of the other pics she posted of herself, she looked a bit older (in a good way)

So lets see here, running down the list...

Janey -  

Mayhem - Is he straight? 

CowGirlUp - 17? 

mAlice - Prude?

aps - Nice bike 

tys - 


Jameo - Those are some rosy cheeks

cmdrfnk -  nice expression.  Tried a laxative?

Justhangn - nice hair  (chicks dig bald men. At least thats what I keep tellng myself)


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *We know who the favorites are around here, getting more than one picture on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> damn janey looks young. In some of the other pics she posted of herself, she looked a bit older (in a good way)
> 
> So lets see here, running down the list...
> 
> Janey -
> 
> Mayhem - Is he straight?
> 
> CowGirlUp - 17?
> 
> mAlice - Prude?
> 
> aps - Nice bike
> 
> tys -
> 
> 
> Jameo - Those are some rosy cheeks
> 
> cmdrfnk -  nice expression.  Tried a laxative?
> 
> Justhangn - nice hair  (chicks dig bald men. At least thats what I keep tellng myself) *


----------



## Gizmo

Justhangn - nice hair  (chicks dig bald men. At least thats what I keep tellng myself) [/B][/QUOTE] 

Keep telling yourself that, because it's true!

*purr*

hmmmmm, your picture isn't in there is it?


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by Gizmo _
> *
> Keep telling yourself that, because it's true!
> 
> *purr*
> 
> hmmmmm, your picture isn't in there is it? *



nope


----------



## SmallTown

where is mainman's pic?  Wouldn't mind seeing the pic of the guy who cyber blew me


----------



## Chasey_Lane

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *Lookie Here you Pain in the Arses!
> 
> I think I caught them all.  Some that were near the beginning I couldn't see, and was unable to include. *


 Excellent job, PF...


----------



## nomoney

*Re: Re: If You Dare...Revised*



> _Originally posted by Chasey_Lane _
> *Excellent job, PF...  *




guess you weren't cool enough to have your pic up there chasey


----------



## Chasey_Lane

*Re: Re: Re: If You Dare...Revised*



> _Originally posted by nomoney _
> *guess you weren't cool enough to have your pic up there chasey  *


 I posted mine elsewhere in the "cool people" section, not the "tard" section.


----------



## mainman

Hey PF,
PM me your email addy, I wanna send  you a pic to post... 
Your Buddy
MM


----------



## CowGirlUp

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *
> CowGirlUp - 17?  *



CGU - 21 (that pic is a year old) I am looking for a more recent one.


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *We know who the favorites are around here, getting more than one picture on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> damn janey looks young. In some of the other pics she posted of herself, she looked a bit older (in a good way)
> 
> So lets see here, running down the list...
> 
> Justhangn - nice hair  (chicks dig bald men. At least thats what I keep tellng myself) *




We do


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Pete has a recent pic of me...


----------



## kwillia

> _Originally posted by Chasey_Lane _
> *Pete has a recent pic of me... *


 I'm thinking he should submit that pic of you and his hands...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *I'm thinking he should submit that pic of you and his hands... *


 Um, NO...


----------



## workin hard

Since I'm not a big fan of my pic, I have another one I want to submit but I need help with the cropping on it.


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by Chasey_Lane _
> *Um, NO... *


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by workin hard _
> *Since I'm not a big fan of my pic, I have another one I want to submit but I need help with the cropping on it. *




I like that one 
Leave it alone, you look good in all your pics simple


----------



## workin hard

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *I like that one
> Leave it alone, you look good in all your pics simple *



the one I have is of me and J but I want to crop him out


----------



## JabbaJawz

*Re: Re: Re: Re: If You Dare...Revised*



> _Originally posted by Chasey_Lane _
> *I posted mine elsewhere in the "cool people" section, not the "tard" section.  *



I have a cute picture of me, you, and Pix but ya'll never said whether you minded if I posted it or not.


----------



## crabcake

I have a really good pic of Pete in his cowboy hat ... if he wants one to put on there.


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by crabcake _
> *I have a really good pic of Pete in his cowboy hat ... if he wants one to put on there.  *


 no


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *no *



it's not the one where you were  ... you have clothes on.


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by crabcake _
> *it's not the one where you were  ... you have clothes on.  *


 still no


----------



## Jameo

I have a really great picture of Nomoney   Really shows her best side!!  Can I send to PF, nomo, for her to post??


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *I have a really great picture of Nomoney   Really shows her best side!!  Can I send to PF, nomo, for her to post?? *



The one it the "aunt J'momma" hat?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: If You Dare...Revised*



> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *I have a cute picture of me, you, and Pix but ya'll never said whether you minded if I posted it or not.   *


 Post it.


----------



## nomoney

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *I have a really great picture of Nomoney   Really shows her best side!!  Can I send to PF, nomo, for her to post?? *



I'm scared to ask which one you have of me now


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by nomoney _
> *I'm scared to ask which one you have of me now *



Here's a hint

:drunk:  :flush: 

Or I could do a little creative cropping of the picture from the Tim McGraw concert


----------



## nomoney

> _Originally posted by Jameo _
> *Here's a hint
> 
> :drunk:  :flush:
> 
> Or I could do a little creative cropping of the picture from the Tim McGraw concert  *




you are a mean spiteful redneck.


----------



## JabbaJawz

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: If You Dare...Revised*



> _Originally posted by Chasey_Lane _
> *Post it.  *



Done!


----------



## Jameo

> _Originally posted by nomoney _
> *you are a mean spiteful redneck. *


----------



## Jameo

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: If You Dare...Revised*



> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *Done!  *



  You Rock!!


----------



## Kyle

*Re: Re: Re: Re: If You Dare...Revised*



> _Originally posted by Chasey_Lane _
> *I posted mine elsewhere in the "cool people" section, not the "tard" section.  *


 Should I give her one of the ones I have?


----------



## TrigunForever

Hey, I'm Sweetyger's boyfriend, so if you can change the label. Please.


Thanks.


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by TrigunForever _
> *Hey, I'm Sweetyger's boyfriend, so if you can change the label. Please.
> 
> 
> Thanks. *



You'll have to PM Pfgal for that(seriously).


----------



## cmdrfunk

> _Originally posted by Ponytail _
> *I have no idea what that says, but I'm assuming it ain't good.  Don't be mad.  I thought that you were GREAT in "3rd Rock from the Sun".
> *



It's not bad.

I don't get mad unless i'm driving. i don't care. i set myself up for ridicule all the time. Haven't you seen my makeup pictures?

I actually used to get "carson daly" all the time about 4 years ago but then we both changed our look, and i lost weight, and it stopped. The strangest was when a 50 year old lawyer told me after i broke up with a girlfriend, "Don't worry. i bet you get lots of girls. you look like Carson Daly."


----------



## Kyle

Hey PF!

Just realized Ceo_pte didn't give you his pic to post and Kain didn't give you her good one either.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Just realized Ceo_pte didn't give you his pic to post and Kain didn't give you her good one either.  *



1.  Maybe there isn't a built in zoom.....:shrug:


2.


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by cmdrfunk _
> *It's not bad.
> 
> I don't get mad unless i'm driving. i don't care. i set myself up for ridicule all the time. Haven't you seen my makeup pictures?
> 
> I actually used to get "carson daly" all the time about 4 years ago but then we both changed our look, and i lost weight, and it stopped. The strangest was when a 50 year old lawyer told me after i broke up with a girlfriend, "Don't worry. i bet you get lots of girls. you look like Carson Daly."  *



you do look a little like carson daly! 









I had a huge crush on him when I was about 15


----------



## cmdrfunk

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *you do look a little like carson daly!
> *





imagine it when i was chubbier and had the same haircut as he... ugh

first time i heard it, i didn't even know who the guy was and the girl got mad at me cause she thought i was being coy instead of just my usual clueless.



> *
> I had a huge crush on him when I was about 15 *



all of us giant douche bags are loved by 15 year olds the world round but despised by the seasoned women of the world.


----------



## cmdrfunk

Janey, mayhem, studfunk


Look how enraptured mayhem is between 2 hot beeches gettin some tongue action.







.Never let it be said that i'm racist.. i like them all whether they're mexican or albino.


----------



## SmallTown

What good is tongue action when everyone has their clothes on??? 
Kids.


----------



## Mayhem

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *What good is tongue action when everyone has their clothes on???
> Kids. *


 Well we can't put the other pictures on here without getting banned now can we?


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by Mayhem _
> *Well we can't put the other pictures on here without getting banned now can we? *



wouldn't be the first time


----------



## cmdrfunk

> _Originally posted by Mayhem _
> *Well we can't put the other pictures on here without getting banned now can we? *




My favorite view was the one during the human pyramid with you on top.


----------



## Mayhem

> _Originally posted by cmdrfunk _
> *My favorite view was the one during the human pyramid with you on top. *


 Im suprised I could use it like that for balance...


----------



## cmdrfunk

some more


----------



## janey83

what can I say, I thorougly enjoyed myself.


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *what can I say, I thorougly enjoyed myself. *


----------



## sifl

> _Originally posted by cmdrfunk _
> *some more *


 Which one is BuddyLee?


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by sifl _
> *Which one is BuddyLee? *



um, he wasn't there


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by sifl _
> *Which one is BuddyLee? *


 Lookie here...


----------



## KaZamm1061

Humm More Secret Parties humm.. Guess ill invite  to the one im having on  since i wasnt invited..


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *Humm More Secret Parties humm.. Guess ill invite  to the one im having on  since i wasnt invited..  *



:shrug: didn't you invite me to the  party?


----------



## KaZamm1061

:shrug:


----------



## cmdrfunk

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *Humm More Secret Parties humm.. Guess ill invite  to the one im having on  since i wasnt invited..  *




my monkey can defeat your monkey, you creepy old man.


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *  *










sorry, just wanted an excuse to post that!


----------



## cmdrfunk

> _Originally posted by sifl _
> *Which one is BuddyLee? *




he's the one tied up in my laundry room in the background


----------



## sifl

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *um, he wasn't there *


 You took my advice?


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by sifl _
> *You took my advice? *



 what advice was that?


----------



## KaZamm1061

> _Originally posted by cmdrfunk _
> *my monkey can defeat your monkey, you creepy old man. *



OLD MAN? My Monkeys bigger than your monkey. CRUSTY CRAB.


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *I like see TWL Picture up. *



English?


----------



## KaZamm1061

Well look What we have..


----------



## sifl

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> * what advice was that? *


 http://forums.somd.com/showthread.p...rpage=40&highlight=lose the zero&pagenumber=2


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well look What we have.. *



oh come on, be nice. MM hadn't had his coffee yet


----------



## KaZamm1061

Here's MM's


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by sifl _
> *http://forums.somd.com/showthread.p...rpage=40&highlight=lose the zero&pagenumber=2 *



:shrug: still haven't filled the "hero" position yet.



who wants to start the bidding? (j/k)


----------



## SmallTown

man, bunch of weiner on tonight.  Where are the chicks?


----------



## KaZamm1061

who wants to start the bidding? (j/k) [/B][/QUOTE] 

Bid's Starting At 10 Dollars do i hear 20?


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *man, bunch of weiner on tonight.  Where are the chicks? *


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by meangirl _
> *Right here   *



meangirl. hmm. that really narrows it down around here. Ok, which MPD are you?


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> * *


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> * *


----------



## KaZamm1061

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> 
> 
> [/B]




Looks Interesting


----------



## meangirl

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *meangirl. hmm. that really narrows it down around here. Ok, which MPD are you? *



I am NOT an MPD.


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by meangirl _
> *I am NOT an MPD. *



what are you?


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by meangirl _
> *I am NOT an MPD. *



 way to welcome a newcomer, ST


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> * way to welcome a newcomer, ST *



Well, the  wasn't working, decided to try a different angle


----------



## meangirl

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *what are you? *



Why, a mean girl, of course.  Ask the board owner or whatever, no MPD-itis here.


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *Looks Interesting *



always is


----------



## meangirl

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> * way to welcome a newcomer, ST *



Thank you janey.


----------



## KaZamm1061

Hey i found Smalltowns New gal..


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by meangirl _
> *Why, a mean girl, of course.  Ask the board owner or whatever, no MPD-itis here. *



I have a thing for mean girls.  Take crabby for instance.  Everyone thinks she's a mean spirited, cold hearted b!tch.  But that attitude is what drives me crazy.


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by meangirl _
> *Thank you janey.   *




sure 

and since ST was too proud to say so, WELCOME to the forums.


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *Hey i found Smalltowns New gal..
> 
> 
> 
> *



double bag, good to go


----------



## meangirl

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *I have a thing for mean girls.  Take crabby for instance.  Everyone thinks she's a mean spirited, cold hearted b!tch.  But that attitude is what drives me crazy.  *



No one need wonder if I am a mean spirited, cold hearted b!tch. 

I am.


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by meangirl _
> *No one need wonder if I am a mean spirited, cold hearted b!tch.
> 
> I am. *



sweet


----------



## cmdrfunk

> Bid's Starting At 10 Dollars do i hear 20? [/B]




$12.50 and 3 cans of snuff.


----------



## meangirl

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *sweet *



that too


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by cmdrfunk _
> *$12.50 and 3 cans of snuff. *



who's the snuff for? hey...who gets this money anyhow? poor college kid here....


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by meangirl _
> *that too   *



spit or swallow?


----------



## meangirl

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *spit or swallow? *



hmm, does it really matter?


----------



## KaZamm1061

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *who's the snuff for? hey...who gets this money anyhow? poor college kid here.... *



Of course You get half.. I have to get the other half for starting the bidding.. Services Rendered You Know.


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by meangirl _
> *hmm, does it really matter? *



actually. No.  Just more of a curiosity thing


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *Of course You get half.. I have to get the other half for starting the bidding.. Services Rendered You Know. *



ok, sounds good 

but Funk is beating you, you better get another bid out


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *ok, sounds good
> 
> but Funk is beating you, you better get another bid out *



What are we bidding on?


----------



## KaZamm1061

hey Smalltown. Your woman Keeps Popping up..lol


----------



## cmdrfunk

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *ok, sounds good
> 
> but Funk is beating you, you better get another bid out *




quiet from the peanut gallery


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *What are we bidding on? *


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> * *



What exactly are we bidding on?


----------



## KaZamm1061

Bidding On Janey Of Course.. 50 dollars is my bid


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *What exactly are we bidding on? *



I'm not too sure myself, but I guess I have something to do w/ it


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *Bidding On Janey Of Course.. 50 dollars is my bid *



ok...  I'll break it down by category.

Waiste up nudity $100
Full nude $200

Oral action $300

Complete action $500 plus a night at the four seasons


----------



## cmdrfunk

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *Bidding On Janey Of Course.. 50 dollars is my bid *




long island iced tea, a trip to philly, and i won't punch her in the face....hard.


----------



## KaZamm1061

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *:shrug: still haven't filled the "hero" position yet.
> 
> 
> 
> who wants to start the bidding? (j/k) *


From Her own Typing.


----------



## KaZamm1061

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *ok...  I'll break it down by category.
> 
> Waiste up nudity $100
> Full nude $200
> 
> Oral action $300
> 
> Complete action $500 plus a night at the four seasons *



  Not sure what one i should take now..j/k


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by cmdrfunk _
> *long island iced tea, a trip to philly, and i won't punch her in the face....hard. *



hmmm...someone's scoring brownie points.


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *ok...  I'll break it down by category.
> 
> Waiste up nudity $100
> Full nude $200
> 
> Oral action $300
> 
> Complete action $500 plus a night at the four seasons *



 can you afford all that?


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> * can you afford all that? *



:shrug:


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *:shrug: *



gotta see some green, bub


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *gotta see some green, bub *



gotta see some pink, chicky.


----------



## cmdrfunk

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *ok...  I'll break it down by category.
> 
> Waiste up nudity $100
> Full nude $200
> 
> Oral action $300
> 
> Complete action $500 plus a night at the four seasons *




sex innuendo is so cliche



The previous offer of mine plus admitting to ruling status.


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *gotta see some pink, chicky.  *



need to bid again


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *need to bid again  *



How much?


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *How much? *



:shrug: something I can actually use...like can you fix my computer?


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *:shrug: something I can actually use...like can you fix my computer? *



Yes.


But you actually enjoy your $30/week paychecks? Make it $700


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *Yes.
> 
> 
> But you actually enjoy your $30/week paychecks? Make it $700 *


----------



## cmdrfunk

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *Yes.
> 
> 
> But you actually enjoy your $30/week paychecks? Make it $700 *




philly trip, long islance ice teas, cappucino, a day at the beach, i fix whatever lame windows problem you're having, and i don't call you albino again...

today.


----------



## Arcane360

*Bidders warning*

If you are over 25 Janey has the authority to cancel your bid!

Just thought I would throw out that warning


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by cmdrfunk _
> *philly trip, long islance ice teas, cappucino, a day at the beach, i fix whatever lame windows problem you're having, and i don't call you albino again...
> 
> today. *



hmmm, smalltown & kazaam better think up something good quick


----------



## janey83

*Re: Bidders warning*



> _Originally posted by Arcane360 _
> *If you are over 25 Janey has the authority to cancel your bid!
> 
> Just thought I would throw out that warning *



whoa, who are you?


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *hmmm, smalltown & kazaam better think up something good quick *



enjoy your raman noodles this semester


----------



## Arcane360

*Re: Re: Bidders warning*

Waldo



> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *whoa, who are you?   *


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *enjoy your raman noodles this semester  *



 don't be saying anything bad about ramen......they're 10 packs/a buck and all my friends love 'em


----------



## cmdrfunk

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *enjoy your raman noodles this semester  *




student loans and/or mommy daddy probably already paid for a rip off meal plan considering that she lives in a dorm.


never understood what people had against the cafeteria food though.. guess i'm not picky and don't mind grade f meat.


----------



## janey83

*Re: Re: Re: Bidders warning*



> _Originally posted by Arcane360 _
> *Waldo *



I remember you!


----------



## KaZamm1061

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *:shrug: something I can actually use...like can you fix my computer? *



Humm okay heres My offer..

Long Island Ice Tea<Gallon Jug> Fix your computer<whatevers wrong with it, Dinner<Your Choice>,What else do ya need or want.

As for the over 25 thing.. Im assuming that im ruled out since im over 25..


----------



## Arcane360

> _Originally posted by cmdrfunk _
> *student loans and/or mommy daddy probably already paid for a rip off meal plan considering that she lives in a dorm.
> 
> 
> never understood what people had against the cafeteria food though.. guess i'm not picky and don't mind grade f meat. *



Just make sure his salad doesnt come with raspberry vinegrette!
Right Cmdrfunk?


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by cmdrfunk _
> *student loans and/or mommy daddy probably already paid for a rip off meal plan considering that she lives in a dorm.
> 
> 
> never understood what people had against the cafeteria food though.. guess i'm not picky and don't mind grade f meat. *



we're getting a new catering service this year at frostburg!


----------



## cmdrfunk

*Re: Re: Re: Bidders warning*



> _Originally posted by Arcane360 _
> *Waldo *




my partners in crime are arriving.. flock my sheep.. flock.


----------



## cmdrfunk

> _Originally posted by Arcane360 _
> *Just make sure his salad doesnt come with raspberry vinegrette!
> Right Cmdrfunk? *


----------



## KaZamm1061

> _Originally posted by cmdrfunk _
> *student loans and/or mommy daddy probably already paid for a rip off meal plan considering that she lives in a dorm.
> 
> 
> never understood what people had against the cafeteria food though.. guess i'm not picky and don't mind grade f meat. *



Hey Ive eaten at the college campus.. They have great food.. Im sure most colleges are basically the same...


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *What else do ya need or want.
> *



:shrug: a nice guy?




who knew they were so hard to find?


----------



## SmallTown

Hey Janey

Must really suck that below every single post of yours, there is a link called Buddy.


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *:shrug: a nice guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who knew they were so hard to find? *



ok, fine.  $800 and I'll tell you that you look pretty as you're sprawled out naked on the bed.


----------



## Arcane360

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *Hey Ive eaten at the college campus.. They have great food.. Im sure most colleges are basically the same... *



 
Dont count all colleges in, unless you have been to ALL of them.
My dorm had the same meal selection everyday, execept for one wierd dish at the end of the line.


----------



## KaZamm1061

> _Originally posted by Arcane360 _
> *
> Dont count all colleges in, unless you have been to ALL of them.
> My dorm had the same meal selection everyday, execept for one wierd dish at the end of the line.   *



what college was that?


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Arcane360 _
> *
> Dont count all colleges in, unless you have been to ALL of them.
> My dorm had the same meal selection everyday, execept for one wierd dish at the end of the line.   *



I looked forward to corn dog thursdays myself


----------



## cmdrfunk

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *:shrug: a nice guy?
> 
> 
> who knew they were so hard to find? *





nice guy.. heh.. what women want.. HEHE.. ... hahahaahaha...


----------



## Arcane360

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *ok, fine.  $800 and I'll tell you that you look pretty as you're sprawled out naked on the bed. *



Are you gonna make her work the streets later to get your money back, DAMN!

800 dollars?  I think youre betting with monopoly money.....


----------



## Arcane360

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *what college was that? *



WVUIT


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by Arcane360 _
> *Are you gonna make her work the streets later to get your money back, DAMN!
> 
> 800 dollars?  I think youre betting with monopoly money..... *



Please.  She won't be able to walk after we're done.  But i'll give her cab money to get home


----------



## KaZamm1061

> _Originally posted by Arcane360 _
> *WVUIT *



NO wonder. West Virgina was your problem...


----------



## cmdrfunk

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *ok, fine.  $800 and I'll tell you that you look pretty as you're sprawled out naked on the bed. *






... all the previous plus the promise that "a night with me will be donkey punch free."


----------



## Arcane360

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *Please.  She won't be able to walk after we're done.  But i'll give her cab money to get home *



Why, because you made her carry you on her back?
Dont worry Janey its a Small Small World at SmallTown.


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by cmdrfunk _
> *... all the previous plus the promise that "a night with me will be donkey punch free." *


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by Arcane360 _
> *Why, because you made her carry you on her back?
> Dont worry Janey its a Small Small World at SmallTown.
> *



puhleeze.


----------



## Arcane360

> _Originally posted by KaZamm1061 _
> *NO wonder. West Virgina was your problem... *



Please, I didnt go to school to eat.....just sleep and go to class sometimes..... heheh


----------



## KaZamm1061

CMDRFUNK. here ya go..  http://joecartoon.com/pages/monkeylooker/


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Arcane360 _
> *Why, because you made her carry you on her back?
> Dont worry Janey its a Small Small World at SmallTown.
> *



 great now I've got the disney "it's a small world after all" stuck in my head!


----------



## cmdrfunk

did i win yet


----------



## Arcane360

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> * great now I've got the disney "it's a small world after all" stuck in my head! *


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by cmdrfunk _
> *did i win yet *



seems like it, doesn't it?

only problem is that the daytime crew is asleep right now, so they can't bid...


----------



## Arcane360

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *seems like it, doesn't it?
> 
> only problem is that the daytime crew is asleep right now, so they can't bid... *



Just like a woman....always searchin for the bigger better thing.....
 SHEESH


----------



## cmdrfunk

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *seems like it, doesn't it?
> 
> only problem is that the daytime crew is asleep right now, so they can't bid... *





if you're disappointed i will withdraw my bid


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by cmdrfunk _
> *if you're disappointed i will withdraw my bid *



 always giving me a hard time....did I say I was unhappy?


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *did I say I was unhappy? *



Yes


----------



## Arcane360

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> * always giving me a hard time....did I say I was unhappy? *



Maybe Not-happy ...
Looked that way from here....


----------



## janey83

just like men, misinterpreting my words


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> * just like men, misinterpreting my words *



That is why talk is cheap.

Chicks don't misinterpret anything when they are clutching the sheets as they are being drilled from behind


----------



## janey83

*cough* ok Funk wins the bidding tonight


----------



## cmdrfunk

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> **cough* ok Funk wins the bidding tonight *





the chase is always better than the prize.


*tosses her back*


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by cmdrfunk _
> **tosses her back* *


----------



## SmallTown

> _Originally posted by cmdrfunk _
> *the chase is always better than the prize.
> 
> 
> *tosses her back* *



damn.

aint that a b!tch.


----------



## Arcane360

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *That is why talk is cheap.
> 
> Chicks don't misinterpret anything when they are clutching the sheets as they are being drilled from behind *



Thats not the way to pick up women......


----------



## Arcane360

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> * *




Maybe try over 25?


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Arcane360 _
> *Thats not the way to pick up women......  *



 you almost made me choke on my water


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Arcane360 _
> *Maybe try over 25?
> 
> *



I dunno, my dad is a bit overprotective...


----------



## Arcane360

> _Originally posted by janey83 _
> *I dunno, my dad is a bit overprotective... *



Tell him when there is grass on the field,  guys want to play ball.
Older guys like to get base hits, since our home run days are over. hehe


----------



## cmdrfunk

> _Originally posted by Arcane360 _
> *Tell him when there is grass on the field,  guys want to play ball.
> Older guys like to get base hits, since our home run days are over. hehe *




My wingman crashes and burns so quickly i feel like i get nothing but hit by the pitch.


----------



## Arcane360

> _Originally posted by cmdrfunk _
> *My wingman crashes and burns so quickly i feel like i get nothing but hit by the pitch. *



Haha Was it that bad???
I apologize its late....  good nite c-funk and Janey

Later


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by Arcane360 _
> *Haha Was it that bad???
> I apologize its late....  good nite c-funk and Janey
> 
> Later *



 nite


----------



## nomoney

> _Originally posted by SmallTown _
> *Hey Janey
> 
> Must really suck that below every single post of yours, there is a link called Buddy. *




:  



Hey Janey; is there a reason you have to have like 3 pics posted


----------



## dems4me

*pics*

I still havn't fixed my scanner and the only pictures of me are one's of when I was younger... my folks burned them onto cd a few years ago... can I email them to you PFGal and they could be on your album temporarily until I scan the most recent one in sometime this week


----------



## Elle

*Re: pics*



> _Originally posted by dems4me _
> *I still havn't fixed my scanner and the only pictures of me are one's of when I was younger... my folks burned them onto cd a few years ago... can I email them to you PFGal and they could be on your album temporarily until I scan the most recent one in sometime this week  *



I knew it was you



> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *This reminds me of a story.
> 
> A long time ago I attempted out of weakness finding a woman through the personal ads.  Wellllllll needless to say after a couple tries I decided that I was only going to look at ones with pictures.  I saw one add that caught my eye and her pic was nice too.  We chatted for a few days and decided to meet.  I was there waiting and this woman who I did not recognize came up and said "Pete?"  I said yes, she said "Hi I am XXXXX" Well I would not have recognized her in a million years because she looked nothing like her picture.  She looked to be about 175lbs heavier than the picture.  Being the gentleman, despite being stunned and pizzed we had dinner and were talking.  I mentioned that she did not look anything like her picture.  She said "Oh, I know that picture is about 10 years old........I look fat in all my recent pictures."  *


----------



## dems4me

*Re: Re: pics*



> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *I knew it was you *







:  I really don't have any pics on here - that was from a cdrom...it is really me though...  Sorry about Pete's luck... these are just temporary until I can my scanner to work or for a time when I can inconspicuously do it at work.


----------



## janey83

> _Originally posted by nomoney _
> *Hey Janey; is there a reason you have to have like 3 pics posted *



Nope no reason, I sent PFgal 1 pic of me, and she just happened to post 2 others. :shrug:


----------



## Mayhem

freaks


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by Mayhem _
> *freaks *


 :shrug:  whars up with that


----------



## Mayhem

> _Originally posted by deino2002 _
> *:shrug:  whars up with that *


 Oh they know...they know.

Whats up with you?


----------



## deino2002

> _Originally posted by Mayhem _
> *Oh they know...they know.
> 
> Whats up with you? *


 I'm getting ready to go to bed...gotta get up in the morning to go to that wonderful job of mine....happy...happy...joy...joy


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by Mayhem _
> *freaks *


----------



## ememdee19

PF, can we get a guestbook too, please??? 




































:luvyameanit:


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *How's the baby?  How old is she now? *



She's doing okay...being tested for reflux on Friday since she does an awful lot of .  She's almost 10 weeks old!


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *She's doing okay...being tested for reflux on Friday since she does an awful lot of .  She's almost 10 weeks old! *




Morning sunshine 
Did ya see my tread on my godbaby being born last friday?  Shes adorable!! Looks kinda' like your baby k 
So since youre past that 10week marker you know what time it is...


----------



## cmdrfunk

> _Originally posted by BuddyLee _
> *:bustagut:  That is so how I pictured cmdrfunk to look.  *






> _Originally posted by crabcake _
> * Mr. "Punch the Pregnant Girl in the Stomach" Himself. *





what-ev-er!


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by cmdrfunk _
> *what-ev-er!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice hair.


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *So since youre past that 10week marker you know what time it is... *



I'm all about it, baby.


----------



## cmdrfunk

> _Originally posted by RoseRed _
> *nice hair. *




:guitar:


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *I'm all about it, baby.    *




I knew you would be


----------



## ememdee19

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *PF, can we get a guestbook too, please???
> *



*ahem*


----------



## Leopold Stoch

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Here is a Picture of TWL  *


 When did you guys go to Japan?


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> **ahem*
> *



Here you go


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> **ahem*
> 
> *




Sorry Em, shes tied up at the moment


----------



## ememdee19

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *Here you go *


----------



## ememdee19

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *Sorry Em, shes tied up at the moment  *



Bad girl!


----------



## mAlice

> _Originally posted by TIGGER6035 _
> *Here is a Picture of TWL  *



He looks mean.


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by mAlice _
> *He looks mean.   *



He is!


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *Bad girl!  *



What I told you I could fit you in after 12:shrug:


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *Bad girl!  *



Why yes, she is!


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by mAlice _
> *He looks mean.   *



I think he looks like Kiefer Sutherland.


----------



## Leopold Stoch

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *He is!  *


 Does being in Japan make you mean?


----------



## ememdee19

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *What I told you I could fit you in after 12:shrug: *



*hrmph*  Not good enough!

:slamsdoor:


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> **hrmph*  Not good enough!
> 
> :slamsdoor: *




Now Em you know thats not true 
I just run a whorehouse what can I say :shrug:


----------



## JabbaJawz

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> **ahem*
> 
> *



Hold your horses.


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *He is!  *


 Did he push her down once?


----------



## Leopold Stoch

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *I think he looks like Kiefer Sutherland. *








It's uncanny.


----------



## ememdee19

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *Now Em you know thats not true
> I just run a whorehouse what can I say :shrug: *


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by Leopold Stoch _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's uncanny. *


----------



## BadGirl

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by ememdee19 
Bad girl!  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> _Originally posted by PFgal _
> *Why yes, she is!  *


No!  I am BadGirl.


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by BadGirl _
> *quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally posted by ememdee19
> Bad girl!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> No!  I am BadGirl.   *




If you can't do the trick with the gold hoop earrings, you cant totally say you are a bad girl :shrug:


----------



## ALLIZONME

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> * *




Dont cry, I dont let anyone else use the  on me :shrug:


----------



## nomoney

> _Originally posted by Leopold Stoch _
> *Does being in Japan make you mean? *



maybe having to wear is papa johns shirt while in japan made him mean. :shrug:


----------



## ememdee19

> _Originally posted by ALLIZONME _
> *Dont cry, I dont let anyone else use the  on me :shrug: *



*whew*  Got worried there for a sec.


----------



## CMC122

> _Originally posted by Leopold Stoch _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's uncanny. *


 :snort:


----------



## stargazer

*BUMP!*

Em and meangirl need to get their ugly arses in here so we can all laugh.

ST remains an enigma..................................................................


----------



## KaZamm1061

BUMP BUMP


----------



## itsbob

PFgal said:
			
		

> Lookie Here you Pain in the Arses!
> 
> I think I caught them all.  Some that were near the beginning I couldn't see, and was unable to include.


Favorite pic of me and my son.. and me not in a black dress!!


----------



## itsbob

itsbob said:
			
		

> Favorite pic of me and my son.. and me not in a black dress!!


should have said OLDEST son..


----------



## itsbob

stargazer said:
			
		

> Em and meangirl need to get their ugly arses in here so we can all laugh.
> 
> ST remains an enigma..................................................................


What's an enema look like??


----------



## happyappygirl

after i even went to all the trouble to post TWO pics of me...one WITH hair and one WITHOUT.


----------



## itsbob

If You Dare...Revised 09-05-2004 04:12 PM Bad Judge of posting. -Points for you Dont do it again 
NEGATIVE KARMA.. what did I do!???


----------



## fddog

pf, here is a pic for ya


----------



## Chasey_Lane

fddog said:
			
		

> pf, here is a pic for ya


Don't you have a better "boat" picture...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Me on a trampoline...


----------



## BigSlam123b

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Me on a trampoline...




The pic is so small. For all we know, that is me on the trampoline.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

BigSlam123b said:
			
		

> The pic is so small. For all we know, that is me on the trampoline.


You want a better one, PM me with a valid email...


----------



## deino2002

fddog said:
			
		

> pf, here is a pic for ya


You don't have any shorts on, do ya?????????????


----------



## fddog

don't tell anyone, it's our seceret


----------



## CMC122

Nice view Dems


----------



## Nickel

Someone has a crush on Fddog......


----------



## nomoney

Nickel said:
			
		

> Someone has a crush on Fddog......



A real winner too!!!


----------



## jazz lady

nomoney said:
			
		

> A real wiener too!!!


----------



## Jameo

jazz lady said:
			
		

>


----------



## janey83

I have a new pic


----------



## HollowSoul

janey83 said:
			
		

> I have a new pic


hottie......


----------



## janey83

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> hottie......



:blush:


----------



## SmallTown

janey83 said:
			
		

> I have a new pic


Is that really you?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

SmallTown said:
			
		

> Is that really you?


Yes, it's her. 

Janey, if you see "E" snap a picture for me, please?  I miss her. :sad:


----------



## Tina2001aniT

Here is a new one of me and the kiddo........


----------



## HollowSoul

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> Here is a new one of me and the kiddo........


so small.......:needstobebigger:


----------



## Tina2001aniT

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> so small.......:needstobebigger:


so stupid  :can'tmakeitbigger:


----------



## HollowSoul

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> so stupid  :can'tmakeitbigger:


i know i'm stupid...:noneedtoremindme:


----------



## BuddyLee

My tight end years playing pigskin.   I rocked that line!


----------



## Jameo

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> My tight end years playing pigskin.   I rocked that line!



U even looked like that little BuddyLee doll!


----------



## Shutterbug

Jameo said:
			
		

> U even looked like that little BuddyLee doll!


----------



## BuddyLee

Jameo said:
			
		

> U even looked like that little BuddyLee doll!


----------



## itsbob

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid153/p1d4e2d0945e0dc3b52f9765dd9e182e6/f59a7a2f.jpg

Don't know if this will work or not.. but have a new pic I wanted to share.. but like everything else Bob, it's too big!


----------



## itsbob

NOPE doesnt work.. TOO bad..


----------



## itsbob

WELL shoot maybe it does!!


----------



## ylexot

Doesn't work for me.


----------



## CMC122

*achew*


----------



## BuddyLee

CMC122 said:
			
		

> *achew*


I just got some pictures developed from FD's bonfire.  I think the best are of Penn.  If I have the authority I'll post them all in my forum.


----------



## JabbaJawz

*BUMP* I'm updating now and adding a few pics.  Be sure to PM me if any of you hot newbies want your pictures added.


----------



## itsbob

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> *BUMP* I'm updating now and adding a few pics.  Be sure to PM me if any of you hot newbies want your pictures added.


E-mail addy.. it's too big (my pic) to send in here!!


----------



## Bustem' Down

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> *BUMP* I'm updating now and adding a few pics.  Be sure to PM me if any of you hot newbies want your pictures added.


I'll think about it.  I might be too hot.


----------



## JabbaJawz

itsbob said:
			
		

> E-mail addy.. it's too big (my pic) to send in here!!



I got it.  And it's a great picture of you!


----------



## JabbaJawz

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> I might be too hot.



We'll be the judge of that!


----------



## Bustem' Down

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> We'll be the judge of that!


Well, give me a few days to at least find a decent one.  You know, one where I'm not hungover, or drunk, or whatever


----------



## fishn guy

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Well, give me a few days to at least find a decent one.  You know, one where I'm not hungover, or drunk, or whatever


This weekend we will take some worthy of these hi quality peeps.


----------



## Bustem' Down

fishn guy said:
			
		

> This weekend we will take some worthy of these hi quality peeps.


Your certainly not going to take it.  Next think I know, my pic will be posted on a gay male personals site.


----------



## fishn guy

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Your certainly not going to take it.  Next think I know, my pic will be posted on a gay male personals site.


Alright fine Judge can take em.


We can refer to judge as Brandon now because he wont post anymore. Some chic PMed him some dumb shiat that pizzed him off. 


Go figure.


----------



## Bustem' Down

fishn guy said:
			
		

> Alright fine Judge can take em.
> 
> 
> We can refer to judge as Brandon now because he wont post anymore. Some chic PMed him some dumb shiat that pizzed him off.
> 
> 
> Go figure.


How you going to get pissed off from and electrical signal running through a phone line.  Oh well, whatever.


----------



## fishn guy

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> How you going to get pissed off from and electrical signal running through a phone line.  Oh well, whatever.


sensitive


----------



## JabbaJawz

fishn guy said:
			
		

> We can refer to judge as Brandon now because he wont post anymore. Some chic PMed him some dumb shiat that pizzed him off.



Well that sucks!


----------



## pvineswinger

<------it's me!


			
				Nickel said:
			
		

> Someone has a crush on Fddog......


----------



## Bustem' Down

fishn guy said:
			
		

> sensitive


Oh yeah? Maybe he should hook up with Merf then?


----------



## fishn guy

pvineswinger said:
			
		

> <------it's me!


WTF?
Not FD dawg and I would not call that out if I were you.


----------



## pvineswinger

fishn guy said:
			
		

> WTF?
> Not FD dawg and I would not call that out if I were you.




Why not?
It's a hot pic.


----------



## fishn guy

pvineswinger said:
			
		

> Why not?
> It's a hot pic.


okee dokee


----------



## pvineswinger

fishn guy said:
			
		

> okee dokee


is he gay?


----------



## fishn guy

pvineswinger said:
			
		

> is he gay?


Who?


----------



## ylexot

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Well, give me a few days to at least find a decent one.  You know, one where I'm not hungover, or drunk, or whatever


 Sounds like most of my pics.


----------



## itsbob

ylexot said:
			
		

> Sounds like most of my pics.



I take it that was your car I saw on Mattapany this morning..


----------



## itsbob

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> I got it.  And it's a great picture of you!



THank you...


----------



## ylexot

itsbob said:
			
		

> I take it that was your car I saw on Mattapany this morning..


Probably...black Subaru stuck behind a bus?


----------



## itsbob

ylexot said:
			
		

> Probably...black Subaru stuck behind a bus?



Well, saw you (or should say  your car) just as you  made the turn onto Mattapany.  Caught a glimpse of your plate, and thought it sounded familiar.


----------



## fddog

pvineswinger said:
			
		

> is he gay?


   fd ghey   No sweets i'm far from ghey.. I am very happy most of the time..


----------



## BadGirl

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> I got it. And it's a great picture of you!


Good Lord!  Did you notice all of that grey hair on Bob?  The dude is a GEEZER!!!


----------



## itsbob

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Good Lord!  Did you notice all of that grey hair on Bob?  The dude is a GEEZER!!!


It's not GREY hair... it's platinum highlights!!  




















Did that sound too ghey???


----------



## pvineswinger

fddog said:
			
		

> fd ghey   No sweets i'm far from ghey.. I am very happy most of the time..


well then why was fishn', telling me not to "admire" your pic?
Are you a felon?


----------



## fddog

pvineswinger said:
			
		

> well then why was fishn', telling me not to "admire" your pic?
> Are you a felon?


 i don't know. Ask fishin


----------



## pvineswinger

fddog said:
			
		

> i don't know. Ask fishin


I did--he said okee dokee... WTH?
Do you and fishn' have some kind of history?
Did you steal his girlfriend or something?


----------



## pvineswinger

fddog said:
			
		

> i don't know. Ask fishin


And I hope you didn't mean, "I don't know if I'm a felon."


----------



## fddog

pvineswinger said:
			
		

> And I hope you didn't mean, "I don't know if I'm a felon."


no i'm not a felon


----------



## JabbaJawz

fddog said:
			
		

> no i'm not a felon



Not yet anyway, baby.


----------



## fddog

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> Not yet anyway, baby.


----------



## fddog

pvineswinger said:
			
		

> I did--he said okee dokee... WTH?
> Do you and fishn' have some kind of history?
> Did you steal his girlfriend or something?


 i've never met fishin in person..


----------



## BadGirl

Both fishn and fddog are hotties.


----------



## aps45819

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Good Lord!  Did you notice all of that grey hair on Bob?  The dude is a GEEZER!!!


Better gray than gone


----------



## fddog

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Both fishn and fddog are hotties.


  thanks badness


----------



## pvineswinger

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Both fishn and fddog are hotties.


I've only met one forumite- and almost met another one, but he was too "shy" to talk to me.  
fd's pic is hot- and I couldn't tell about fishn'- but I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Magnum

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> *BUMP* I'm updating now and adding a few pics.  Be sure to PM me if any of you hot newbies want your pictures added.



Added where??


----------



## geminigrl

Magnum said:
			
		

> Added where??


Lookie Here you Pain in the Arses!


----------



## Magnum

geminigrl said:
			
		

> Lookie Here you Pain in the Arses!



Thanks


----------



## pvineswinger

Magnum said:
			
		

> Thanks


Add your pic...the ladies need some more eye candy on there.


----------



## geminigrl

Magnum said:
			
		

> Thanks


 
Your welcome!!


----------



## Magnum

pvineswinger said:
			
		

> Add your pic...the ladies need some more eye candy on there.



Well here's my pic


----------



## geminigrl

pvineswinger said:
			
		

> Add your pic...the ladies need some more eye candy on there.


----------



## Jameo

Magnum said:
			
		

> Well here's my pic



:hottie:


----------



## JabbaJawz

Jameo said:
			
		

> :hottie:



You ought to let me post a cute one I have of you, me, and another hottie chick forumite.


----------



## Jameo

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> You ought to let me post a cute one I have of you, me, and another hottie chick forumite.



PM which one it is, and I'll think about it.


----------



## JabbaJawz

Jameo said:
			
		

> PM which one it is, and I'll think about it.



I'll do it tonight, it's at home.


----------



## RoseRed

Jameo said:
			
		

> :hottie:


Your AV is frightening.


----------



## nomoney

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> You ought to let me post a cute one I have of you, me, and another hottie chick forumite.




I've seen that one; y'all three aint all that


----------



## Jameo

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Your AV is frightening.



Yeah, seems no one has much love for the ghetto booties  Guess I'll have to change it


----------



## DoWhat

pvineswinger said:
			
		

> Add your pic...the ladies need some more *eye candy * on there.


I guess they don't want me to post mine, then.


----------



## Magnum

Jameo said:
			
		

> :hottie:



Well Thank you


----------



## ylexot

I'm in there now.  Thanks JabbaJawz.


----------



## tlatchaw

DoWhat said:
			
		

> I guess they don't want me to post mine, then.



I thought your av was your picture?


----------



## DoWhat

tlatchaw said:
			
		

> I thought your av was your picture?


It is, but I was thinking about posting a full body pic.


----------



## ALLIZONME

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> You ought to let me post a cute one I have of you, me, and another hottie chick forumite.




speaking of which, which tread was it MM posted that pic of you and I from dinner that night?


----------



## Magnum

geminigrl said:
			
		

> Lookie Here you Pain in the Arses!



Hey I'm on the top of the list


----------



## Magnum

I did not realize that there were so many good looking women on here, or in SOMD for that fact.


----------



## itsbob

Magnum said:
			
		

> I did not realize that there were so many good looking women on here, or in SOMD for that fact.


From what I can tell, ALL the good looking women in SOuthern MD are in SOMD


----------



## ALLIZONME

Magnum said:
			
		

> I did not realize that there were so many good looking women on here, or in SOMD for that fact.




there isn't :shrug:
'cept Jabba shes a hottie


----------



## fddog

ALLIZONME said:
			
		

> there isn't :shrug:
> 'cept Jabba shes a hottie


 says you. She is one of the hotties.


----------



## ALLIZONME

fddog said:
			
		

> says you. She is one of the hotties.




Hey sugar pants


----------



## Ehesef

Thanks Jabba


----------



## DoWhat

ALLIZONME said:
			
		

> Hey sugar pants


Did he do you too?


----------



## ylexot

ALLIZONME said:
			
		

> 'cept Jabba shes a hottie


I'll second that!  How _you_ doin' Jabba?


----------



## fddog

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Did he do you too?


no but she did make my to do list.


----------



## ALLIZONME

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Did he do you too?




Duhh, hes a man whore of course he did


----------



## workin hard

fddog said:
			
		

> no but she did make my to do list.


----------



## workin hard

ALLIZONME said:
			
		

> Duhh, hes a man whore of course he did


Where have you been hiding at?


----------



## fddog

workin hard said:
			
		

>


What you laughing at woman, You're on it also.


----------



## pixiegirl

ALLIZONME said:
			
		

> Duhh, hes a man whore of course he did



Where have you been?    

And Jabba, can we get another pic of me up there please.  I'm not digging the bathing suit shot.


----------



## JabbaJawz

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> And Jabba, can we get another pic of me up there please.  I'm not digging the bathing suit shot.



Email it to me, hooch.


----------



## workin hard

fddog said:
			
		

> What you laughing at woman, You're on it also.


  I made a list


----------



## ALLIZONME

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Where have you been?
> 
> And Jabba, can we get another pic of me up there please.  I'm not digging the bathing suit shot.




Hey skinny minnie!! 
work keeps me tied up lately   
Need a new janitor


----------



## ALLIZONME

workin hard said:
			
		

> I made a list




You've always been on my list


----------



## pixiegirl

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> Email it to me, hooch.



On the way.


----------



## ylexot

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> And Jabba, can we get another pic of me up there please.  I'm not digging the bathing suit shot.


Why not?  Looks good to me.  :shrug: 

BTW, did you ever get that KU bathing suit that you're supposed to model for me?


----------



## workin hard

ALLIZONME said:
			
		

> You've always been on my list


 
I'm beginning to think everyone is on FD's list..


----------



## JabbaJawz

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> On the way.



I chose door #2...


----------



## pixiegirl

ylexot said:
			
		

> Why not?  Looks good to me.  :shrug:
> 
> BTW, did you ever get that KU bathing suit that you're supposed to model for me?



That's UK   !  No, but I did bookmark the link and will be ordering it when it gets a little warmer out.


----------



## ylexot

workin hard said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to think everyone is on FD's list..


I hope I'm not


----------



## ALLIZONME

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> I chose door #2...



you never did answer me :


----------



## Magnum

Aww pixie is on top of me now


----------



## JabbaJawz

ALLIZONME said:
			
		

> speaking of which, which tread was it MM posted that pic of you and I from dinner that night?




Ooops!! 

I don't know, but I have it on my home PC.


----------



## ylexot

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> That's UK   !


   

Sorry, I'm an ACC guy.


----------



## pixiegirl

ylexot said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'm an ACC guy.



I guess it'll have to be a purely physical relationship then cause we could never make it work otherwise.


----------



## itsbob

workin hard said:
			
		

> I made a list


I want to make a list.... NOT FD's list.. but any other list will do I think!!


----------



## aps45819

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'm not digging the bathing suit shot.


  That was my favorite picture


----------



## ALLIZONME

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I guess it'll have to be a purely physical relationship then cause we could never make it work otherwise.




Pixie is a hottie too     tiny as heck though


----------



## Midnightrider

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> And Jabba, can we get another pic of me up there please.  I'm not digging the bathing suit shot.




well i guess its a good thing i already pasted that one on the wall of the Pixie Shrine.


----------



## bresamil

workin hard said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to think everyone is on FD's list..




Not EVERYONE.


----------



## Magnum

aps45819 said:
			
		

> That was my favorite picture


----------



## ylexot

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I guess it'll have to be a purely physical relationship then cause we could never make it work otherwise.


Works for me!


----------



## RoseRed

workin hard said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to think everyone is on FD's list..


Not I.


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Not I.


IMHO you are the Queen hottie of the female forum babes... I don't know if it's the piercings or the tattoos, but you bring something extra to the table...


----------



## DoWhat

kwillia said:
			
		

> IMHO you are the Queen hottie of the female forum babes... I don't know if it's the piercings or the tattoos, but you bring something extra to the table...


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> IMHO you are the Queen hottie of the female forum babes... I don't know if it's the piercings or the tattoos, but you bring something extra to the table...


----------



## pvineswinger

workin hard said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to think everyone is on FD's list..


uh oh- maybe that's why fishn' tried to warn me...


----------



## pvineswinger

itsbob said:
			
		

> ...any other list will do I think!!



How 'bout a $hitli$t?


----------



## itsbob

pvineswinger said:
			
		

> How 'bout a $hitli$t?


Ya gotta start somewhere.. might as well be your $hitli$t!!


----------



## pvineswinger

itsbob said:
			
		

> Ya gotta start somewhere.. might as well be your $hitli$t!!


My $hitli$t is a good $hitli$t.  No one on it gives a $hit or gets $hit on...


----------



## Tomcat

kwillia said:
			
		

> IMHO you are the Queen hottie of the female forum babes... I don't know if it's the piercings or the tattoos, but you bring something extra to the table...


She let me take her picture last week after her latest piercing...


----------



## fishn guy

pvineswinger said:
			
		

> uh oh- maybe that's why fishn' tried to warn me...


WTF?


----------



## pvineswinger

fishn guy said:
			
		

> WTF?



Quote:
Originally Posted by pvineswinger
<------it's me! 



			
				fishn guy said:
			
		

> WTF?
> Not FD dawg and I would not call that out if I were you.


__________________

my turn--WTF?


----------



## Bustem' Down

I got my picture for ya Jabba.  What do you want me to do with it?


----------



## fddog

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Not I.


You think  3rd in line.


----------



## fddog

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Here's my picture.


oh what ever You are way hotter than her.


----------



## pixiegirl

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> I got my picture for ya Jabba.  What do you want me to do with it?



I can't answer for Jabba but I'd like you to post it.


----------



## fishn guy

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> I got my picture for ya Jabba.  What do you want me to do with it?


fart-hammer the picture.


----------



## BadGirl

Here I am.


----------



## Bustem' Down

Ok, here ya go pix


----------



## Jerry_Springer

Here I am.


----------



## Magnum

geminigrl said:
			
		

> Lookie Here you Pain in the Arses!



So who is missing from here???


----------



## fishn guy

I can update my pics just need someone to resize them...
I suck at it.


----------



## Magnum

fishn guy said:
			
		

> I can update my pics just need someone to resize them...
> I suck at it.


Talk to baswm, he might be able to help you out.


----------



## itsbob

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Here I am.



The hair is ALL wrong.. there's no grey!!


----------



## virgovictoria

Thanks Jabba!


----------



## Magnum

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Thanks Jabba!


Nice Pic!


----------



## baswm

fishn guy said:
			
		

> I can update my pics just need someone to resize them...
> I suck at it.



Email me your picture and I will resize it and send it back to you.


----------



## geminigrl

Magnum said:
			
		

> So who is missing from here???


 
Who :shrug:


----------



## Magnum

geminigrl said:
			
		

> Who :shrug:


I don't know who thats why I asked silly. Didn't notice you there


----------



## virgovictoria

Magnum said:
			
		

> Nice Pic!



 thanks!  yours too!


----------



## Magnum

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> thanks!  yours too!


Well Thank you


----------



## geminigrl

Magnum said:
			
		

> I don't know who thats why I asked silly. Didn't notice you there


----------



## baswm

My photo


----------



## janey83

Couldn't decide between the 2 of these....the black & white picture I just took a few minutes ago...and the other one is from November 2003...enjoy!


----------



## SmallTown

janey83 said:
			
		

> Couldn't decide between the 2 of these....the black & white picture I just took a few minutes ago...and the other one is from November 2003...enjoy!


what happened to your nudie pics?


----------



## Lenny

janey83 said:
			
		

> Couldn't decide between the 2 of these....the black & white picture I just took a few minutes ago...and the other one is from November 2003...enjoy!



Yes, go with the November 03 pic, unless you prefer the B/W pic.


----------



## JabbaJawz




----------



## Magnum

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

>


Nice Picture, you look familiar....


----------



## baswm

Both are good pictures Janey.


----------



## daydreamer

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

>


Good morning Jabba!!


----------



## janey83

Magnum said:
			
		

> Nice Picture, you look familiar....



do I?


----------



## fddog

janey83 said:
			
		

> do I?


You're a hottie.


----------



## janey83

fddog said:
			
		

> You're a hottie.


----------



## fishn guy

fddog said:
			
		

> You're a hottie.


Agreed


----------



## Magnum

fishn guy said:
			
		

> Agreed


----------



## SmallTown

Nickel said:
			
		

> Found a decent one.


----------



## Magnum

Nickel said:
			
		

> Found a decent one.


Another Hottie


----------



## Magnum

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=4853599&uid=2453968&members=1

Hey Gem I still don't see you here


----------



## geminigrl

Magnum said:
			
		

> http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=4853599&uid=2453968&members=1
> 
> Hey Gem I still don't see you here


And you won't...


----------



## starr

Okay....here is mine.


----------



## CMC122

*achooo*


----------



## Chasey_Lane

CMC122 said:
			
		

> *achooo*


:kleenex:


----------



## pixiegirl

Look at these two drunk hoochies....


----------



## CNoodsGirl

fddog said:
			
		

> You're a hottie.




so r u.


----------



## Wickedwrench

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Look at these two drunk hoochies....


Can I have em?:shrug:


----------



## Elle

CNoodsGirl said:
			
		

> so r u.


:stalker:


----------



## itsbob

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Look at these two drunk hoochies....


Loooks like a good start to a Bob sammich!!


----------



## Evan Stone

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Look at these two drunk hoochies....




Who are they? They are beautiful!


----------



## jwwb2000

Thank goodness my big butt self isn't included in those pics


----------



## Evan Stone

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Thank goodness my big butt self isn't included in those pics



It's big?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Evan Stone said:
			
		

> Who are they? They are beautiful!


:beergoggles:


----------



## Blondee

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Look at these two drunk hoochies....




I've had them both before


----------



## K_Jo

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Look at these two drunk hoochies....


You don't need braces.


----------



## pixiegirl

K_Jo said:
			
		

> You don't need braces.



  My teeth aren't bad it's my bite.  I get headaches and have tried EVERYTHING else.


----------



## virgovictoria

Pix, who is the other chica?


----------



## K_Jo

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> My teeth aren't bad it's my bite.  I get headaches and have tried EVERYTHING else.


You've even tried giving up the pole smokin'?


----------



## pixiegirl

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Pix, who is the other chica?



That would be the infamous Jabba!


----------



## pixiegirl

K_Jo said:
			
		

> You've even tried giving up the pole smokin'?



   If I did that then I'd probably find myself single again.  Single with two very young kids and a full time job.  The headaches would be worse, much worse.


----------



## otter

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Pix, who is the other chica?



<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/BirdTalk.gif">


----------



## K_Jo

otter said:
			
		

> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/BirdTalk.gif">


----------



## K_Jo

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> If I did that then I'd probably find myself single again.  Single with two very young kids and a full time job.  The headaches would be worse, much worse.


I've been told I haven't done that since we got engaged.  Who keeps track? :shrug:


----------



## pixiegirl

otter said:
			
		

> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/BirdTalk.gif">



   Have you seen her when she's been drinking?


----------



## virgovictoria

@ the lot of ya!


----------



## itsbob

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I've been told I haven't done that since we got engaged.  Who keeps track? :shrug:


Did you look him in the eye and say..  "Yes I have, oh wait, you weren't there!!"


----------



## Blondee

itsbob said:
			
		

> Did you look him in the eye and say..  "Yes I have, oh wait, you weren't there!!"


----------



## Wickedwrench

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Have you seen her when she's been drinking?


Yeah, she's funny as shiat!


----------



## jazz lady

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Have you seen her when she's been drinking?


Um...YES.    My ear has finally healed.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> My best side...


Why yes...yes it is.


----------



## crenchy

my kitty looooves me


----------



## janey83

I was there when he got his kitten in Waldorf.


----------



## BuddyLee

crenchy said:
			
		

> my kitty looooves me


Nice pussy.  Speaking of which, where are the pics of you in drag?


----------



## crenchy

janey83 said:
			
		

> I was there when he got his kitten in Waldorf.



Want a cookie?


----------



## Midnightrider

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Nice pussy.  Speaking of which, where are the pics of you in drag?


you mean those aint them?????


----------



## BuddyLee

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> you mean those aint them?????


:net:


----------



## janey83

crenchy said:
			
		

> Want a cookie?



Yup. Are you done with my family guy dvd?


----------



## Elle

otter said:
			
		

> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/BirdTalk.gif">


Too bad she's on vacation for the week and won't be able to enjoy this


----------



## crenchy

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Nice pussy.  Speaking of which, where are the pics of you in drag?



http://www.funkarmy.org/pics/makeover/jaredmakeover1.jpg
http://www.funkarmy.org/pics/makeover/jaredmakeover2.jpg
http://www.funkarmy.org/pics/makeover/jaredmakeover3.jpg
http://www.funkarmy.org/pics/makeover/jaredmakeover4.jpg
http://www.funkarmy.org/pics/party&acmpicnic/jaredhotdog.jpg
http://www.funkarmy.org/pics/kitty1/


and here's where i kiss a boy.
http://www.funkarmy.org/pics/jaredjason2.jpg




happy, pookie?


----------



## mv_princess

i'm new, but thats my modeling picture...


----------



## crenchy

mv_princess said:
			
		

> i'm new, but thats my modeling picture...




where's your other eye


----------



## Ponytail

crenchy said:
			
		

> http://www.funkarmy.org/pics/makeover/jaredmakeover1.jpg
> http://www.funkarmy.org/pics/makeover/jaredmakeover2.jpg
> http://www.funkarmy.org/pics/makeover/jaredmakeover3.jpg
> http://www.funkarmy.org/pics/makeover/jaredmakeover4.jpg
> http://www.funkarmy.org/pics/party&acmpicnic/jaredhotdog.jpg
> http://www.funkarmy.org/pics/kitty1/
> 
> 
> and here's where i kiss a boy.
> http://www.funkarmy.org/pics/jaredjason2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy, pookie?



Wow.  Good month to post those though.    Gay Pride Month and all.


----------



## Chill1

crenchy said:
			
		

> Want a cookie?



Yes I do


----------



## K_Jo

mv_princess said:
			
		

> i'm new, but thats my modeling picture...


Breathtaking!


----------



## Chill1

crenchy said:
			
		

> where's your other eye



Thats for her to know.


----------



## K_Jo

crenchy said:
			
		

> where's your other eye


Don't be insensitive.  Maybe she burned it on the crimper.


----------



## mv_princess

it's there...i promise i have both eyes


----------



## pixiegirl

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Breathtaking!



You never said that to me.    All I ever got from you is a "hey, ya wanna get nekkid and rub nubs?"


----------



## mv_princess

thank you!! here is my other eye


----------



## K_Jo

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> You never said that to me.    All I ever got from you is a "hey, ya wanna get nekkid and rub nubs?"


But I said you don't need braces! 

Besides, my touch should tell you how I feel.


----------



## K_Jo

mv_princess said:
			
		

> thank you!! here is my other eye


----------



## crenchy

mv_princess said:
			
		

> thank you!! here is my other eye



um that's the same eye


----------



## pixiegirl

K_Jo said:
			
		

> But I said you don't need braces!
> 
> Besides, my touch should tell you how I feel.



You shouldn't kiss me this unless you mean it like that.....


----------



## mv_princess

yeah sorry about that i put up the wrong picture this one is better...you can see BOTH eyes


----------



## K_Jo

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> You shouldn't kiss me this unless you mean it like that.....


I'm getting uncomfortable.  Let's take this to the chat room.


----------



## Ponytail

mv_princess said:
			
		

> yeah sorry about that i put up the wrong picture this one is better...you can see BOTH eyes




Nice pics!  

But just because the asylum asks, doesn't mean you hafta oblige though.  

Welcome!


----------



## Pete

mv_princess said:
			
		

> yeah sorry about that i put up the wrong picture this one is better...you can see BOTH eyes


You look very familiar.


----------



## mv_princess

Pete said:
			
		

> You look very familiar.




well i work at an area restaurant...maybe thats where?


----------



## Ponytail

mv_princess said:
			
		

> well i work at an area restaurant...maybe thats where?



Wendy's?  Kinda look like Wendy, all grown up.   


j/k.


----------



## Chill1

mv_princess said:
			
		

> well i work at an area restaurant...maybe thats where?



Hot noodle?  Maybe


----------



## pixiegirl

mv_princess said:
			
		

> haha..not wendy's.but next door.............. applebees




At least he didn't say Ronald McDonald.


----------



## kingvjack

mv_princess said:
			
		

> i'm new, but thats my modeling picture...


I left maryland.......
why???????


----------



## mv_princess

kingvjack said:
			
		

> I left maryland.......
> why???????



aw....i can visit i am looking to run away!


----------



## kingvjack

mv_princess said:
			
		

> aw....i can visit i am looking to run away!


excellent :rubbinghandstogetherfeverishly:


----------



## pixiegirl

kingvjack said:
			
		

> excellent :rubbinghandstogetherfeverishly:



:clearsthroat:


----------



## kingvjack

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> :clearsthroat:


Whats that for???!!! your taken....


----------



## Frisbee

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Look at these two drunk hoochies....





I have a lot of dreams that finish with an image very similar to this.


But ... damper.


----------



## Ponytail

mv_princess said:
			
		

> aw....i can visit i am looking to run away!



You couldn't have lived here long if you consider leaving for a "visit".

Where are you from?


----------



## Chill1

Frisbee said:
			
		

> I have a lot of dreams that finish with an image very similar to this.
> 
> 
> But ... damper.



Tell me more


----------



## mv_princess

Ponytail said:
			
		

> You couldn't have lived here long if you consider leaving for a "visit".
> 
> Where are you from?



Va beach
i have been here for over 10 years, i guess thats long enough to say i am from here. But i love to travel, so i am up to visit any where.


----------



## Ponytail

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Va beach
> i have been here for over 10 years, i guess thats long enough to say i am from here. But i love to travel, so i am up to visit any where.


Ever been to the ever so scenic...Lusby?


----------



## daydreamer

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Va beach
> i have been here for over 10 years, i guess thats long enough to say i am from here. But i love to travel, so i am up to visit any where.


Where in Va Beach are u from? I lived there for 16 yrs.


----------



## mv_princess

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Ever been to the ever so scenic...Lusby?



yeah i've been up that way. WOW theres a lot there


----------



## kingvjack

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Va beach
> i have been here for over 10 years, i guess thats long enough to say i am from here. But i love to travel, so i am up to visit any where.


I should have stayed in Maryland.


----------



## mv_princess

daydreamer said:
			
		

> Where in Va Beach are u from? I lived there for 16 yrs.



down towards Princess Anne, i live just down there street from where the new high school is


----------



## Ponytail

mv_princess said:
			
		

> yeah i've been up that way. WOW theres a lot there



The "Town Center" has alot to offer.  You just have to hit it at the right time.


----------



## Ponytail

kingvjack said:
			
		

> I should have stayed in Maryland.


----------



## pixiegirl

Frisbee said:
			
		

> I have a lot of dreams that finish with an image very similar to this.
> 
> 
> But ... damper.


----------



## Chill1

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Va beach
> i have been here for over 10 years, i guess thats long enough to say i am from here. But i love to travel, so i am up to visit any where.



10 years is long enough!


----------



## Pete

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Ever been to the ever so scenic...Lusby?


Hey remember that story you told me about the club up in Canada and what your buddy did?


----------



## kingvjack

mv_princess said:
			
		

> down towards Princess Anne, i live just down there street from where the new high school is


I Was asked to leave Hammerheads a couple of times. There was another club around the corner that was a little fun too.



not "the Abyss" that place sucks.


----------



## daydreamer

mv_princess said:
			
		

> down towards Princess Anne, i live just down there street from where the new high school is


Did u go to school there? I went to Gramby and also BTW high school


----------



## kingvjack

Ponytail said:
			
		

>


yup.


----------



## RoseRed

daydreamer said:
			
		

> Did u go to school there? I went to Gramby and also BTW high school


All my cousins went to Gramby.


----------



## Ponytail

Pete said:
			
		

> Hey remember that story you told me about the club up in Canada and what your buddy did?



No.  And please don't remind me on an open forum.  TYVM.


----------



## mv_princess

daydreamer said:
			
		

> Did u go to school there? I went to Gramby and also BTW high school



no i moved up here by that time...so i went to the local wonderful schools here


----------



## daydreamer

RoseRed said:
			
		

> All my cousins went to Gramby.


What years? Do u know?


----------



## Pete

Ponytail said:
			
		

> No.  And please don't remind me on an open forum.  TYVM.


----------



## CityGrl

I grew up in Va. Beach...left the area when I went to college.

I lived in Kempsville.  A lot of my family is still there (free hotel!).


----------



## daydreamer

mv_princess said:
			
		

> no i moved up here by that time...so i went to the local wonderful schools here


OK. What school and years did you go?


----------



## RoseRed

daydreamer said:
			
		

> What years? Do u know?


1970's, they are a bit older than you.


----------



## kingvjack

daydreamer said:
			
		

> OK. What school and years did you go?


Kazz?


----------



## daydreamer

RoseRed said:
			
		

> 1970's, they are a bit older than you.


Just a little.


----------



## RoseRed

daydreamer said:
			
		

> Just a little.


That's okay, they are older then me too!


----------



## daydreamer

kingvjack said:
			
		

> Kazz?


----------



## Chill1

mv_princess said:
			
		

> no i moved up here by that time...so i went to the local wonderful schools here



Feel sorry for you!  You would have been better of getting your GED  at home.


----------



## daydreamer

RoseRed said:
			
		

> That's okay, they are older then me too!


That's good to know.


----------



## Ponytail

Chill1 said:
			
		

> Feel sorry for you!  You would have been better of getting your GED  at home.



Why?


----------



## Chill1

I hate the schools around here.  So do my kids.


----------



## kingvjack

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Why?


Have you ever noticed that no matter wheryou go.... Everyone thinks their education system is the worst when in all actuality its just the surrounding people who take pride in their ignorance?


----------



## Ponytail

kingvjack said:
			
		

> Have you ever noticed that no matter wheryou go.... Everyone thinks their education system is the worst when in all actuality its just the surrounding people who take pride in their ignorance?



Its what you make of it.  I have never heard of a school that has never had a good portion of it's students go on to higher education.  I just never understood, even the studenst at my high school, that had it in their heads that my high school sucked so there was no point in applying yourself.  Geez...I was a C student at best, and I was one of the VERY few that actually graduated college.  Most of the "a" students that I knew in high school dropped out of college and are working construction jobs and the like.

I dunno.  Seems that I see folks placing too much blame on the school for their own demise.  Life is what you make of it.  Period.


----------



## kingvjack

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Its what you make of it.  I have never heard of a school that has never had a good portion of it's students go on to higher education.  I just never understood, even the studenst at my high school, that had it in their heads that my high school sucked so there was no point in applying yourself.  Geez...I was a C student at best, and I was one of the VERY few that actually graduated college.  Most of the "a" students that I knew in high school dropped out of college and are working construction jobs and the like.
> 
> I dunno.  Seems that I see folks placing too much blame on the school for their own demise.  Life is what you make of it.  Period.


exactly.


----------



## pixiegirl

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Its what you make of it.  I have never heard of a school that has never had a good portion of it's students go on to higher education.  I just never understood, even the studenst at my high school, that had it in their heads that my high school sucked so there was no point in applying yourself.  Geez...I was a C student at best, and I was one of the VERY few that actually graduated college.  Most of the "a" students that I knew in high school dropped out of college and are working construction jobs and the like.
> 
> I dunno.  Seems that I see folks placing too much blame on the school for their own demise.  Life is what you make of it.  Period.



The problem is most 30 year olds don't grasp that much less teenagers.


----------



## Ponytail

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> The problem is most 30 year olds don't grasp that much less teenagers.



That's where PARENTS need to be PARENTS and quit making EXCUSES for their kids making stupid decisions.  High school is 4 years out of your life.  Even I understood THAT much as a teen.


----------



## pixiegirl

Ponytail said:
			
		

> That's where PARENTS need to be PARENTS and quit making EXCUSES for their kids making stupid decisions.  High school is 4 years out of your life.  Even I understood THAT much as a teen.



I totally agree.  I begged my parents to send me to boarding school when I was in high school.  I knew my friends weren't good for my education.


----------



## Ponytail

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I totally agree.  I begged my parents to send me to boarding school when I was in high school.  I knew my friends weren't good for my education.



I had the opportunity to go to a prep school, tested for it, was accepted and told my mom that if she made me go, I'd fail on purpose.  What a bunch of stuck up prissy *&^%$#@! students THAT place had.  No way in hell was I going there.


----------



## ylexot

mv_princess said:
			
		

> yeah sorry about that i put up the wrong picture this one is better...you can see BOTH eyes


 Just something about a redhead...


----------



## virgovictoria

ylexot said:
			
		

> Just something about an airhead...



:fixed:


----------



## HollowSoul




----------



## Ponytail

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> :fixed:




   ??


----------



## kingvjack

Ponytail said:
			
		

> ??


Ya know....
I'm Red Green.




















At least we share the same name


----------



## HollowSoul

:ahotchickpostsherpicandallthefellasareonitlikefliesonshiat:


----------



## dems4me

kingvjack said:
			
		

> Ya know....
> I'm Red Green.
> 
> 
> At least we share the same name




  Red Green is hillarious!!!


----------



## RoseRed

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> :fixed:


:snort:


----------



## kingvjack

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> :ahotchickpostsherpicandallthefellasareonitlikefliesonshiat:


I cant do anything about it anyways


----------



## Jameo

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> :ahotchickpostsherpicandallthefellasareonitlikefliesonshiat:



and you had to add your 2 cents in


----------



## Ponytail

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> :ahotchickpostsherpicandallthefellasareonitlikefliesonshiat:




looked to me like EVERYBODY was on it...like they are with ALL newbies.  :shrug:


----------



## kingvjack

Ponytail said:
			
		

> looked to me like EVERYBODY was on it...like they are with ALL newbies.  :shrug:


At least we are bein nice?


----------



## Ponytail

kingvjack said:
			
		

> At least we are bein nice?


She MIGHT even come back after day one!  That's rare!


----------



## kingvjack

Ponytail said:
			
		

> She MIGHT even come back after day one!  That's rare!


I wonder what that would be like?


----------



## Ponytail

kingvjack said:
			
		

> I wonder what that would be like?


I dunno.  I don't remember...It's been awhile.


----------



## kingvjack

Ponytail said:
			
		

> I dunno.  I don't remember...It's been awhile.


Well, If she does get her name so I can hit her with my bar tab.


----------



## Ponytail

kingvjack said:
			
		

> Well, If she does get her name so I can hit her with my bar tab.


----------



## HollowSoul

step into my parlor said the spider to the fly


----------



## Ponytail

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> step into my parlor said the spider to the fly


----------



## mv_princess

kingvjack said:
			
		

> Well, If she does get her name so I can hit her with my bar tab.



now why would i pay for anyone's bar tab? that seems pretty silly!


----------



## HollowSoul

mv_princess said:
			
		

> now why would i pay for anyone's bar tab? that seems pretty silly!


you have to keep in concideration, the source


----------



## Bustem' Down

dems4me said:
			
		

> Red Green is hillarious!!!


Holy crap, someone other than King knows Red Green.


----------



## ylexot

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Holy crap, someone other than King knows Red Green.


I know Red Green too.  I've only seen it a couple times, but it was


----------



## Bustem' Down

I've only seen it once, and it was King that showed it to me.


----------



## Ponytail

Another good show out of Canada is called Corner Gas.  Absolutely hysterical.  Another show about nothin'.  kinda like the low rent canadian version of Sienfeld,   only the main characters are small towns folks and farmers.


----------



## Bustem' Down

I think it's time for an update to this.  The list still seems kind of short.


----------



## bcp

Sure are some right pretty ladies on this here forum..

 yall men are ugly. Sorry, but you are.. somebody had to tell you.

 of course then, I dont really like men like that so,, maybe Im a bad judge on this one.


----------



## Vixen

bcp said:
			
		

> Sure are some right pretty ladies on this here forum..
> 
> yall men are ugly. Sorry, but you are.. somebody had to tell you.
> 
> of course then, I dont really like men like that so,, maybe Im a bad judge on this one.




Only an MPD would know this.


----------



## Wenchy

bcp said:
			
		

> Sure are some right pretty ladies on this here forum..
> 
> yall men are ugly. Sorry, but you are.. somebody had to tell you.
> 
> of course then, I dont really like men like that so,, maybe Im a bad judge on this one.



Are you coming out of the closet?  I think you're a female...


----------



## rack'm

bcp said:
			
		

> Sure are some right pretty ladies on this here forum..
> 
> yall men are ugly. Sorry, but you are.. somebody had to tell you.
> 
> of course then, I dont really like men like that so,, maybe Im a bad judge on this one.




:shrug:  Like the song says, "not all women find me good looking, but some do".


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> :shrug:  Like the song says, "not all women find me good looking, but some do".


----------



## thakidistight

Methinks I needs to go to the next forum meet and greet!


----------



## pixiegirl

Here she is it's Miss America....  This is an old pic but it was just sent to me and I think it's totally cute!


----------



## sockgirl77

Do I have to post my pic to have it added to the picturetrail album?


----------



## dems4me

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Here she is it's Miss America....  This is an old pic but it was just sent to me and I think it's totally cute!




Great pic Pix!   Were y'all playing 100 bottles of beer on the wall???


----------



## pixiegirl

dems4me said:
			
		

> Great pic Pix!   Were y'all playing 100 bottles of beer on the wall???




To be totally honest I have no recolection of that night at all.  Me and my best friend ever.


----------



## thakidistight

Hmm I would post mine, but I have a bad haircut in it.....


----------



## kwillia

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> To be totally honest I have no recolection of that night at all.  Me and my best friend ever.


 *resistingurgetogobumpatonoffunthreads*


----------



## cattitude

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Me and my best friend ever.



 

You have lost your mind.


----------



## pixiegirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> *resistingurgetogobumpatonoffunthreads*



He's happily engaged now thank GOD!  He even took me to my Christmas party a couple weeks ago.


----------



## pixiegirl

cattitude said:
			
		

> You have lost your mind.



That picture was taken when I lived with Christy and Steve.


----------



## dems4me

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> He's happily engaged now thank GOD!  He even took me to my Christmas party a couple weeks ago.




He's strikingly handsome!!


----------



## Christy

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> To be totally honest I have no recolection of that night at all. Me and my best friend ever.


  My goodness look at that awful carpet!  I can't imagine anyone who'd have that crappy old stuff in their house.


----------



## cattitude

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> That picture was taken when I lived with Christy and Steve.



No chit.


----------



## pixiegirl

dems4me said:
			
		

> He's strikingly handsome!!



He was also strikingly obsessed with me for 10 years under the guise of being my friend.    All is well now.


----------



## Wickedwrench

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> He was also strikingly obsessed with me for 10 years under the guise of being my friend.  All is well now.


So the fellas here should pretend we dislike you for a while first?


----------



## cyphertext69

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Methinks I needs to go to the next forum meet and greet!



Agreed!


----------



## pixiegirl

Wickedwrench said:
			
		

> So the fellas here should pretend we dislike you for a while first?




No but you should not be my friend for several years then spill your guts about having feelings and expect things to be just fine.


----------



## pixiegirl

cattitude said:
			
		

> No chit.



Ahhhh, the good ol days hu?


----------



## Wickedwrench

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> No but you should not be my friend for several years then spill your guts about having feelings and expect things to be just fine.


So we should all flash you first?:shrug:


----------



## pixiegirl

Wickedwrench said:
			
		

> So we should all flash you first?:shrug:



That should be a new requirement!      I wanna see what I'm working with before I get too involved!


----------



## Wickedwrench

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> That should be a new requirement!  I wanna see what I'm working with before I get too involved!


 At least you know their intentions first.


----------



## thakidistight

*Merry Christmas!*

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Midnightrider

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> No but you should not be my friend for several years then spill your guts about having feelings and expect things to be just fine.


and i was like 5 minutes from proposing right here on the if you dare thread :crying: :lookingformynooseandheadingtothebasement:


----------



## pixiegirl

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> and i was like 5 minutes from proposing right here on the if you dare thread :crying: :lookingformynooseandheadingtothebasement:




Liar liar.  I haven't seen you in a LONG time.      How are ya?


----------



## sockgirl77

*Happy Hannukah!*

This is me


----------



## Midnightrider

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Liar liar.  I haven't seen you in a LONG time.      How are ya?


I'm doing good, but i guess i'm going to have to take this ring back.
I see that youre looking as cute as ever


----------



## pixiegirl

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> I'm doing good, but i guess i'm going to have to take this ring back.
> I see that youre looking as cute as ever



Those pictures are old!  I look much better now.  So when you wanna do lunch.


----------



## kwillia

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Those pictures are old!  I look much better now.  So when you wanna do lunch.


OMG... it's soooo going to be all about Pixie again, isn't it...


----------



## pixiegirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> OMG... it's soooo going to be all about Pixie again, isn't it...



  Just kidding.  I don't have the time nor energy.  Alas, Pixie has grown up.


----------



## otter

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Alas, Pixie has grown up.


----------



## DoWhat

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Alas, Pixie has grown up.


I ain't saying noth'in.


----------



## pixiegirl

Both of ya shut it!      Are you two in coherts with MainMan?  I think it's pick on Pixie day.


----------



## Ponytail

DoWhat said:
			
		

> I ain't saying noth'in.


----------



## Steve

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Both of ya shut it!  Are you two in *cahoots* with MainMan? I think it's pick on Pixie day.


:fixed:


----------



## Ponytail

Steve said:
			
		

> :fixed:



I would have, but I wasn't sure which word she was going for there.  I guess all that time in shared space helped ya.  Too bad ya'll didn't have any books for her to read.


----------



## pixiegirl

Steve said:
			
		

> :fixed:



That's not the word I was going for.


----------



## Ponytail

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> That's not the word I was going for.


----------



## pixiegirl

Ponytail said:
			
		

> I would have, but I wasn't sure which word she was going for there.  I guess all that time in shared space helped ya.  Too bad ya'll didn't have any books for her to read.



Too bad you have so many preconcieved notions.


----------



## Ponytail

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Too bad you have so many preconcieved notions.



It's what gets me through the day sometimes.


----------



## pixiegirl

Ponytail said:
			
		

>



co·hort    (khôrt) KEY  

NOUN: 

A group or band of people. 
A companion or associate. 
A generational group as defined in demographics, statistics, or market research: "The cohort of people aged 30 to 39 . . . were more conservative" (American Demographics). 

One of the 10 divisions of a Roman legion, consisting of 300 to 600 men. 
A group of soldiers.


----------



## pixiegirl

Ponytail said:
			
		

> It's what gets me through the day sometimes.


----------



## Ponytail

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> co·hort    (khôrt) KEY




I like Steve's word better.  :shrug:


----------



## Christy

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> co·hort (khôrt) KEY
> 
> NOUN:
> 
> A group or band of people.
> A companion or associate.
> A generational group as defined in demographics, statistics, or market research: "The cohort of people aged 30 to 39 . . . were more conservative" (American Demographics).
> 
> One of the 10 divisions of a Roman legion, consisting of 300 to 600 men.
> A group of soldiers.


It still makes no sense with the sentence you used it in.


----------



## pixiegirl

Ponytail said:
			
		

> I like Steve's word better.  :shrug:



I don't care what you like.  :shrug:


----------



## Ponytail

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I don't care what you like.  :shrug:



Lemme guess...Christy's opinion is bias, correct?


----------



## pixiegirl

Christy said:
			
		

> It still makes no sense with the sentence you used it in.




It makes sense to me.  Being associated in the same group.


----------



## pixiegirl

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Lemme guess...Christy's opinion is bias, correct?



I'll take a lesson from Elaine and let you have the last word.  Have a nice day.


----------



## Ponytail

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'll take a lesson from Elaine and let you have the last word.  Have a nice day.




HEY!!!!  Who are you and what the hell have you done with our pixie???!!!!


----------



## morganj614

The cohorts are in cahoots...ARE YOU ALL HAPPY NOW????


----------



## Christy

morganj614 said:
			
		

> The cohorts are in cahoots...ARE YOU ALL HAPPY NOW????


See!  Now that works in a sentence.  

 Pixie.


----------



## bknarw

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> Lookie Here you Pain in the Arses!
> 
> I think I caught them all.  Some that were near the beginning I couldn't see, and was unable to include.





You're every bit as luscious as I remember...(sigh)...
 

How does one go about submitting their picture to that site?


----------



## Christy

Dear Jawzie, would you PLEASE put some different pictures of me and Steve up on the tard photo album?  Ours are just awful.


----------



## Ponytail

Christy said:
			
		

> Dear Jawzie, would you PLEASE put some different pictures of me and Steve up on the tard photo album?  Ours are just awful.



Yea I agree, updates are due. I've been riding around with Dustin in that sidecar long enough.


----------



## Nickel

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Yea I agree, updates are due. I've been riding around with Dustin in that sidecar long enough.


 :giggle:


----------



## itsbob

Christy said:
			
		

> Dear Jawzie, would you PLEASE put some different pictures of me and Steve up on the tard photo album?  Ours are just awful.



Cameras aren't capable of lying!!


----------



## janey83

Whoa...that picture of me is nearly 3 years old...here's some recent ones....


----------



## Wenchy

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Yea I agree, updates are due. I've been riding around with Dustin in that sidecar long enough.



True!  We need to see a pic of you without the, "ponytail," too...

Here's one of me that was taken this year at a, "formie," brunch.


----------



## aps45819

janey83 said:
			
		

> Whoa...that picture of me is nearly 3 years old...here's some recent ones....


 how do you post if you don't have any hands?


----------



## ylexot

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Here's one of me that was taken this year at a, "formie," brunch.


Is that Av you as well?


----------



## Wenchy

ylexot said:
			
		

> Is that Av you as well?



No, but it could be my twin sister...

Ask Aps...


----------



## Ponytail

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True!  We need to see a pic of you without the, "ponytail," too......



look quick, it ain't staying up here long.


----------



## Wenchy

Ponytail said:
			
		

> look quick, it ain'ts staying up here long.



Thank you! 

Your hair is still longer than mine!


----------



## Ponytail

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> 
> Your hair is still longer than mine!




Yea, for now, i'm letting it grow.  I just can't get mysef to cut itall off.  I haven't gotten it cut since last christmas.


----------



## aps45819

Wenchy said:
			
		

> No, but it could be my twin sister...
> 
> Ask Aps...


I look forward to seeing you in that positions so I can make an accurate comparision.


----------



## Wenchy

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Yea, for now, i'm letting it grow.  I just can't get mysef to cut itall off.  I haven't gotten it cut since last christmas.



Let it grow out again, and do the same thing you did before.

I was wondering...do they give you a picture of the kid your hair went to?


----------



## rack'm

*This one is a week old.....*

<img src="http://photos.imageevent.com/dborzi/photos/icons/12-10-05%20025.jpg">


----------



## Ponytail

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Let it grow out again, and do the same thing you did before.
> 
> I was wondering...do they give you a picture of the kid your hair went to?



Nope.  I got a postcard basically saying thank you, and an explanation that they can't possibly send us info or pictures.


----------



## janey83

aps45819 said:
			
		

> how do you post if you don't have any hands?



..........?


----------



## K_Jo

rack'm said:
			
		

> <img src="http://photos.imageevent.com/dborzi/photos/icons/12-10-05%20025.jpg">


Make it bigger.


----------



## rack'm

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Make it bigger.


----------



## K_Jo

Ponytail said:
			
		

> look quick, it ain't staying up here long.


Please do it again.  I missed it. TIA.


----------



## Wenchy

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Please do it again.  I missed it. TIA.



HAHA!


----------



## K_Jo

Wenchy said:
			
		

> HAHA!


----------



## Wenchy

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Nope.  I got a postcard basically saying thank you, and an explanation that they can't possibly send us info or pictures.



That's understandable.  If I see anything in a magazine/newspaper that looks like it could be yours, I'll let you know.

You could have taken care of 2 or more with what you gave.


----------



## K_Jo

Wenchy said:
			
		

> You could have taken care of 2 or more with what you gave.


----------



## Wenchy

K_Jo said:
			
		

>



Good catch!

I REALLY wouldn't know about THAT!


----------



## Ponytail

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Make it bigger.



  Ya have to rub it and talk to it nicely.




Oh...chit...wrong thread.  nebbermind.


----------



## K_Jo

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Ya have to rub it and talk to it nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...chit...wrong thread.  nebbermind.


So I can't rub it. 

Do you need my email address to send that pic or what?


----------



## Ponytail

Wenchy said:
			
		

> That's understandable.  If I see anything in a magazine/newspaper that looks like it could be yours, I'll let you know.
> 
> You could have taken care of 2 or more with what you gave.



Not quite.  I gave 18".  ya need 10" minimum.  Still happy to do it.  I just wish I knew for sure if they were ABLE to use it, ya know?  I gave alot of hair, but my hair strands are VERY thin.  It didn't seem like alot once it was cut off.  Dunno.  I might do it again.  Depends on what the boss has in store for me when I get back to Philly this spring.  Growing it that long again, will be tough.  I hated it.  It gets in the way of EVERYTHING.


----------



## Ponytail

K_Jo said:
			
		

> So I can't rub it.
> 
> Do you need my email address to send that pic or what?




Nope.  I don't need an email address.  That picture self destructed after 5 minutes.    Sawry.  :shrug:  Too bad.  It's a good pic tew.


----------



## K_Jo

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Nope.  I don't need an email address.  That picture self destructed after 5 minutes.    Sawry.  :shrug:  Too bad.  It's a good pic tew.


 

I'll be sending you some homemade Christmas cookies.  Enjoy.


----------



## Ponytail

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I'll be sending you some homemade Christmas cookies.  Enjoy.




By the time I get them, they won't even LOOK good.  Thanks anyway.  I'll notify the neighbors.


----------



## K_Jo

Ponytail said:
			
		

> It gets in the way of EVERYTHING.


Sorry.  No "Forum Junkies" scrunchies, but maybe you could wrap the thong around it.


----------



## Wenchy

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Sorry.  No "Forum Junkies" scrunchies, but maybe you could wrap the thong around it.



The one time I met him, he was using these elastic, rubber scrunchie things...



PT?  About 4 or 5 of them down that tail?


----------



## aps45819

janey83 said:
			
		

> ..........?


Look at the picture


----------



## Ponytail

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Sorry.  No "Forum Junkies" scrunchies, but maybe you could wrap the thong around it.




Been there before.  It wasn't pretty.  Almost as bad as getting it wrapped around the creeper wheels.


----------



## aps45819

I've been a little horny lately
<img src="http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b312/aps45819/Halloween10-29021.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## janey83

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Look at the picture




ever hear of pockets?


----------



## Wenchy

aps45819 said:
			
		

> I've been a little horny lately
> <img src="http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b312/aps45819/Halloween10-29021.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">



Lately?!

Great pic!


----------



## kwillia

This pic of me was taken this weekend...


----------



## aps45819

kwillia said:
			
		

> This pic of me was taken this weekend...


 they caught your best side


----------



## kwillia

aps45819 said:
			
		

> they caught your best side


That's the only reason I posted it...


----------



## Wenchy

kwillia said:
			
		

> This pic of me was taken this weekend...



The 80's ARE back!

I'm glad I saved my big floppy bows and scarves.  

Seriously, smart pic that you wont have to delete...


----------



## kwillia

Wenchy said:
			
		

> The 80's ARE back!
> 
> I'm glad I saved my big floppy bows and scarves.
> 
> Seriously, smart pic that you wont have to delete...


Not the 80s, but the 50s... that was a "bobby soxer" scarf...


----------



## harleygirl

rack'm said:
			
		

> <img src="http://photos.imageevent.com/dborzi/photos/icons/12-10-05%20025.jpg">


Dayum Rack'm, you look like Sean Connery turned biker!


----------



## Kain99

Kwillia... You are an absloutely beautiful woman!


----------



## Ponytail

K_Jo said:
			
		

>




Fine, here ya go...


----------



## aps45819

kwillia said:
			
		

> Ya got summin'' dangling between your legs...


:hotdog:


----------



## Ponytail

kwillia said:
			
		

> Ya got summin'' dangling between your legs...




Umm...yes, yes I do.  I have not yet made that treck over to "Lucky Ones"  so yes, I do still have "summin' danglin'" there.




'tis my dog a few steps in front of me.


How's this one?


----------



## kwillia

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Umm...yes, yes I do.  I have not yet made that treck over to "Lucky Ones"  so yes, I do still have "summin' danglin'" there.
> 
> 'tis my dog a few steps in front of me.


That is an awesome beach...where is it...


----------



## Ponytail

kwillia said:
			
		

> That is an awesome beach...where is it...



Check out my photos on SOMD.com.


----------



## Bustem' Down

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True!  We need to see a pic of you without the, "ponytail," too...
> 
> Here's one of me that was taken this year at a, "formie," brunch.


I need to start going to these forum gatherings....


----------



## Nickel

Aww, look at you guys with the cutie cute pictures.


----------



## kwillia

LOVE this one


----------



## Ponytail

kwillia said:
			
		

> LOVE this one



Thanks.  It was hard to  take that one, for several reasons.  Not as good as I had hoped, but it's ok.  (I'm my own worse critic...always have been)


----------



## kwillia

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Thanks.  It was hard to  take that one, for several reasons.  Not as good as I had hoped, but it's ok.  (I'm my own worse critic...always have been)


But that is what works in favor for that pic... it is so different. It is easy to take beautiful pics of nature in it's winter clothes. That pic stands out because it is a unique shot. 

I like the bums on the beach too... I trust those pics are not Canadian...


----------



## Bustem' Down

kwillia said:
			
		

> LOVE this one


I forgot about that area of SOMD.  My Sunrise at Sea picture is n the highest rated list!


----------



## Ponytail

kwillia said:
			
		

> But that is what works in favor for that pic... it is a very unique shot. It is easy to take beautiful pics of nature in it's winter clothes. That pic stands out because it is a unique shot.
> 
> I like the bums on the beach too... I trust those pics are not Canadian...




The 3 amigos?  Nope...friends of mine in Virginia.  That was a GOOD party.


----------



## Ponytail

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> I forgot about that area of SOMD.  My Sunrise at Sea picture is n the highest rated list!




I saw that.  That is an awesome shot!


----------



## Jameo

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> I forgot about that area of SOMD.  My Sunrise at Sea picture is n the highest rated list!




My sunset over solomons bridge is on top of da list!


----------



## Ponytail

Jameo said:
			
		

> My sunset over solomons bridge is on top of da list!




Could I see a pic of your moon over my...


ooops...


----------



## camily

I posted some pics in there tonight. Take a look! 
P.S. They are family pics!


----------



## meangirl

Jameo said:
			
		

> My sunset over solomons bridge is on top of da list!



You really do take some GREAT pics Jameo!


----------



## Wenchy

So funny.

This thread was supposed to just keep the formie's pics in one place, without all of the dialogue.

I HAVE to bump the first one.

Perhaps, it is time for a third that can be locked, stickied, or something.

I mean...

Where's the Beef!?


----------



## aps45819

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Where's the Beef!?


Picture this


----------



## Wenchy

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Picture this



I'm getting LASIK for a Christmas present, until then...please pass me the magnifying glass.

TIA.


----------



## Nickel

Wenchy said:
			
		

> I'm getting LASIK for a Christmas present


Oooh, call me in thirty years when your eyeballs fall out.


----------



## aps45819

Wenchy said:
			
		

> I'm getting LASIK for a Christmas present, until then...please pass me the magnifying glass.
> 
> TIA.


 that's a new private forum ---> PICTURE THIS


----------



## Wenchy

Nickel said:
			
		

> Oooh, call me in thirty years when your eyeballs fall out.



HS said I will pass in my mid 50's, so that is not an issue.

I'll still try to call you, and scare the crap out of you.


----------



## Nickel

Wenchy said:
			
		

> I'll still try to call you, and scare the crap out of you.


Just don't show me pictures, I can't handle it.  I almost passed out when I saw the pics of the girl with the 16 pound tumor on her face.


----------



## aps45819

I'm gettin some work done on my eyes also


----------



## MMDad

Wenchy said:
			
		

> I'm getting LASIK for a Christmas present, until then...please pass me the magnifying glass.
> 
> TIA.



I had it done in 2000. I was 20/800, and I'm still 20/15 now. You'll love it. Congrats!


----------



## RoseRed

MMDad said:
			
		

> I had it done in 2000. I was 20/800, and I'm still 20/15 now. You'll love it. Congrats!


Dayum!  Yours was worse than mine, I'm 20/500.


----------



## Wenchy

aps45819 said:
			
		

> that's a new private forum ---> PICTURE THIS



So, I see.

Now.  

Playing with me like that...

Bad, Aps!


----------



## camily

Nickel said:
			
		

> Just don't show me pictures, I can't handle it.  I almost passed out when I saw the pics of the girl with the 16 pound tumor on her face.


----------



## itsbob

Nickel said:
			
		

> Just don't show me pictures, I can't handle it.  I almost passed out when I saw the pics of the girl with the 16 pound tumor on her face.


Discovery just had this on TV.. up CLOSE and personal.. showed the razor/cutter dragging across the front of the eye and cutting the cornea flap!!  Where the flap took up 2/3 of the screen.. It looked medieval!!


----------



## janey83

A few *new* pics of me.....


----------



## dustin

janey83 said:
			
		

> A few *new* pics of me.....


 Is that your boyfriend in the second pic?


----------



## MMDad

itsbob said:
			
		

> Discovery just had this on TV.. up CLOSE and personal.. showed the razor/cutter dragging across the front of the eye and cutting the cornea flap!!  Where the flap took up 2/3 of the screen.. It looked medieval!!



Try it from the chair! The only people who have seen it that close are people like me. During the cutting, you are blind, but when they flap it up, you can see everything, just blurry like I was already used to.

If you have the chance, do it. I have no regrets.


----------



## meangirl

janey83 said:
			
		

> A few *new* pics of me.....



Great pics Janey!! Congrats again girl!


----------



## Ponytail

meangirl said:
			
		

> Great pics Janey!! Congrats again girl!


----------



## RoseRed

janey83 said:
			
		

> A few *new* pics of me.....


Congratulations!


----------



## janey83

dustin said:
			
		

> Is that your boyfriend in the second pic?



Yeah, that's his ear.


----------



## rack'm

janey83 said:
			
		

> A few *new* pics of me.....




 Congrats and good luck!


----------



## dustin

janey83 said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's his ear.


 don't let him see how you chopped off the rest of his face


----------



## itsbob

dustin said:
			
		

> Is that your boyfriend in the second pic?


DAMNIT, I told her, MAKE sure NONE of me shows up in the pictures..


----------



## jazz lady

janey83 said:
			
		

> A few *new* pics of me.....



Very nice.  Revel in your accomplishment!


----------



## RadioPatrol

JabbaJawz said:


> Lookie Here you Pain in the Arses!
> 
> I think I caught them all.  Some that were near the beginning I couldn't see, and was unable to include.



Nice Round up


----------



## morningbell

JabbaJawz said:


> Lookie Here you Pain in the Arses!
> 
> I think I caught them all.  Some that were near the beginning I couldn't see, and was unable to include.



Wow, I didn't realize Vrai was so  
All this time I imagined her looking like Bea Arthur only more femme.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

morningbell said:


> Wow, I didn't realize Vrai was so
> All this time I imagined _*her looking like Bea Arthur *_only more femme.


----------



## GWguy

morningbell said:


> Wow, I didn't realize Vrai was so
> All this time I imagined her looking like Bea Arthur only more femme.



I've met her, but I still picture her as the AV she had as a smoker with the b'day cake.


----------



## LordStanley

morningbell said:


> Wow, I didn't realize Vrai was so
> All this time I imagined her looking like Bea Arthur only more femme.



Its funny how the mind can paint pictures of people based off their internet persona...


----------



## morningbell

LordStanley said:


> Its funny how the mind can paint pictures of people based off their internet persona...



NO, I'm not wearing a tye dye shirt, birkenstocks and hemp pants!

OTTER! DON'T EVEN SAY IT!


----------



## Gwydion

GWguy said:


> I've met her, but I still picture her as the AV she had as a smoker with the b'day cake.



haha me too.


----------



## frozenrain

LordStanley said:


> Its funny how the mind can paint pictures of people based off their internet persona...



who is that bloke in your avatar?


----------



## ocean733




----------



## Cowgirl

morningbell said:


> NO, I'm not wearing a tye dye shirt, birkenstocks and hemp pants!
> 
> OTTER! DON'T EVEN SAY IT!



Dayum hippie.


----------



## morningbell

Cowgirl said:


> Dayum hippie.




*UGH!!!!*

Of all the people


----------



## Black-Francis

ocean733 said:


>



You and your Dad look just alike!


----------



## ocean733

Black-Francis said:


> You and your Dad look just alike!


 
  I've been told that they didn't have to card me at the liquor store since I was with my dad!   (they were kidding, but still funny!)


----------



## BadGirl

ocean733 said:


> I've been told that they didn't have to card me at the liquor store since I was with my dad!   (they were kidding, but still funny!)


Your hubby has himself a "Trophy Wife".


----------



## RaspberryBeret

That picture trail of all the forumites was awesome. I noticed that was done several years ago. I think someone should do an updated one.


----------



## otter

Cowgirl said:


> Dayum hippie.


----------



## warneckutz




----------



## Lugnut

BadGirl said:


> Your hubby has himself a "Trophy Wife".



Uh oh... If the wife finds out about Ocean she's goan'a be PISSED!!!


----------



## warneckutz

Lugnut said:


> Uh oh... If the wife finds out about Ocean she's goan'a be PISSED!!!


----------



## morningbell

otter said:


>





Good morning!


----------



## clevalley

GWguy said:


> I've met her, but I still picture her as the AV she had as a smoker with the b'day cake.



I have not met her, seen the picture, but I still picture her as that AV


----------



## clevalley

ocean733 said:


>



I have a better picture; a beer, a smoke and heaving boobs!   Ocean is the ultimate hotty!


----------



## toppick08

clevalley said:


> I have a better picture; a beer, a smoke and heaving boobs!   Ocean is the ultimate hotty!


----------



## LordStanley

frozenrain said:


> who is that bloke in your avatar?



Its Sgt Schultz from Hogans Heroes


----------



## LordStanley

Lugnut said:


> Uh oh... If the wife finds out about Ocean she's goan'a be PISSED!!!




Are we sure that ocean isnt the one on the right?


----------



## Lugnut

LordStanley said:


> Are we sure that ocean isnt the one on the right?



Good point! I've never met it :shrug: certainly possible.


----------



## clevalley

LordStanley said:


> Are we sure that ocean isnt the one on the right?



Only in Chat.


----------



## clevalley

Lugnut said:


> Good point! I've never met it :shrug: certainly possible.



Trust me, not an it - she is smokin'


----------



## ocean733

clevalley said:


> I have a better picture; a beer, a smoke and heaving boobs!  Ocean is the ultimate hotty!


 
Awww, shucks.    Maybe you are thinking of that day I pushed my boobs together for ya with a smoke and a beer in my hands.  

BTW:  We're going back there on Saturday if you want to join.  We'll have the boys this time.


----------



## backagain39

Dayem, lots of youngen's out there.............


----------



## dems4me

Who do I see if I want to swap out my picture for another? That picture in there of me is about 15 years old


----------



## toppick08

dems4me said:


> Who do I see if I want to swap out my picture for another? That picture in there of me is about 15 years old


----------



## dems4me

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## toppick08

dems4me said:


>





Been crabbing ?


----------



## dems4me

toppick08 said:


> Been crabbing ?



No, not for about a month


----------



## toppick08

dems4me said:


> No, not for about a month



You should go....the fat ones are out.....


----------



## dems4me

toppick08 said:


> You should go....the fat ones are out.....



Are you calling me fat??? 

















j/k


----------



## toppick08

dems4me said:


> Are you calling me fat???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k



.......no...I just can't win......


----------



## dems4me

toppick08 said:


> .......no...I just can't win......




I was kidding with you


----------



## toppick08

dems4me said:


> I was kidding with you



I know......

You are the bestest................and always a good friend to me.


----------



## camily

toppick08 said:


> I know......
> 
> You are the bestest................and always a good friend to me.



Ahem............Cough, cough.


----------



## toppick08

camily said:


> Ahem............Cough, cough.


----------



## clevalley

ocean733 said:


> Awww, shucks.    Maybe you are thinking of that day I pushed my boobs together for ya with a smoke and a beer in my hands.
> 
> BTW:  We're going back there on Saturday if you want to join.  We'll have the boys this time.



Yes, that is the pic.   Every time I get a call or TM from you that pic pops up on my phone and my heart flutters. 

Ren Fest - Hoover has to go to a benefit luncheon for a family friend who has breast cancer.  I am getting the place ready for Halloween...


----------



## camily

clevalley said:


> Yes, that is the pic.   Every time I get a call or TM from you that pic pops up on my phone and my heart flutters.
> 
> Ren Fest - Hoover has to go to a benefit luncheon for a family friend who has breast cancer.  I am getting the place ready for Halloween...



Bring beer tonight.


----------



## clevalley

camily said:


> Bring beer tonight.



'Eff the kids.


----------



## kermitt




----------



## camily

clevalley said:


> 'Eff the kids.



At work now?


----------



## clevalley

camily said:


> At work now?



Yes.


----------



## camily

clevalley said:


> Yes.



Crap. I was going to pay you in  if you brought me cigarettes. Broke until later and I have a house full of children.


----------



## clevalley

camily said:


> Crap. I was going to pay you in  if you brought me cigarettes. Broke until later and I have a house full of children.



  'Eff the kids...


----------



## camily

clevalley said:


> 'Eff the kids...



You're catching on!


----------



## sockgirl77

We need a new one of these!


----------

